#ubuntu-no 2011-03-21
<Kagee> automatisering av musebevegelser og museklikk
<Kagee> how?
<Kagee> type; beveg deg 100 enheter til høyre, klikk og hold venstre museknapp i 3 sekunder, release, repeat
<jo-erlend> kanskje xmacro er noe å se på?
<jo-erlend> det er visst noe som heter gnee også, som kan se ut til å gjøre noe sånt.
<Kagee> det må være lavnivå siden det er et javaopenglprogram jeg skal styre, mrn jeg skal sjekke dem ut
<Kagee> gnee og xnee ser ut som om det kan funka
<Kagee> takker
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-22
<jo-erlend1> det har begynt å demre for meg etterhvert at det lønner seg å reboote når man får beskjed om at det er nødvendig. Ellers tryner systemet etter en stund. :>
<jo-erlend1> jeg har en mistanke om at det er de driverne fra ATI som gjør det her. 
<jo-erlend1> hmm. Etter at systemet tryna så jeg måtte boote på nytt, måtte md-et mitt resykroniseres. Er det vanlig etter et strømbrudd, for eksempel?
<jo-erlend1> jeg trodde ikke at det skjedde forrige gang, men..
<Sakarias> det er helt vanlig ja
<molven> Viss du ikkje lukker md-et ditt på ein fornuftig måte er det jo ingen som kan vite om informasjonen på dei to diskane er i synk
<molven> Eller; dei X diskane
<jo-erlend1> jaja.. Det hender jo at det er mulig å synkronisere ting uten å kjøre full synkronisering. 
<molven> Då har du gjerne kontroll på kva som skal synkroniserast
<jo-erlend1> nettopp. Det var egentlig det jeg lurte på, om ikke md hadde noe sånt. 
<molven> Joda, men md kan ikkje gjere så mykje når straumen vert sparka bort.
<molven> Viss timestamp for siste endring ikkje er likt på begge diskane har du liksom ingenting å gå på for å vite om ting er i synk eller ikkje.
<molven> Kva har skjedd med disken i det tidsrommet det er diff?
<jo-erlend1> neida. Og det er bare fint at den gjør det, for strømbrudd og sånt er jo unntak som kan ha uante konsekvenser også, så det kan være greit å sjekke for sikkerhetsskyld.
<molven> Du veit kannskje at det ikkje er gjort nokonting, men det kan ikkje md vite.
<molven> Så ja, det er ein fin oppførsel
<molven> Du kunne nok ha hamra og slått på md og sagt at det ikkje er noko poeng i å sjekke, men så skader det ikkje med ein synk uansettl
<jo-erlend1> neida, det bare reduserer ytelsen i noen timer. :)
<jo-erlend1> eller.. Øker belastningen, i alle fall.
<Mogget> Noen her som har erfaring med Pound?
<Mogget> Jeg sliter med å få Pound til å ikke låse seg når det blir høy belastning
<Mogget> Jeg er litt usikker, men det kan hende det er Apache på backend maskinene som throtler connections eller lignende også når jeg tenker meg om
<Sakarias> Mogget: hvorfor har du valgt Pound ?
<Mogget> Sakarias: jeg valgte det ikke, min lærer i driftfagert valgte det fordi det er relativt enkelt å sette opp så man får prøvd det i klasse sammenheng
<Sakarias> virker ikke som det er lett å sette opp, siden du begynte i går og spørre om ting :P
<Mogget> nå som jeg har satt opp noen terminaler og gjort noen tester så virker det mere sannsynlig at det er apache som driver med noe magi uten å si noe i logfilene
<Mogget> du sier noe der.
<Mogget> pound har lite ekstra dilldall
<jo-erlend1> en ting jeg savner, er å kunne ha en nettleser per arbeidsområde. Når jeg åpner en lenke i arbeidsområde 2 nå, så åpner det seg gjerne i 1 og motsatt. Det er irriterende. 
<jo-erlend1> noen som har et godt tips?
<Sakarias> 1 nettleser, mange tabs :P
<jo-erlend1> huff, ja, det går an, men det er så slitsomt. 
<kjes> Det er jo omvendt av slitsomt!
<jo-erlend1> jeg liker å ha mange åpne tabs, men jeg liker også å slippe å forholde meg til alle de tingene jeg _ikke_ driver med akkurat nå.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend1: det kalles bokmerker :P
<jo-erlend1> jo, men jeg orker ikke å lukke og åpne så mange tabs hele tiden heller. 
<jo-erlend1> skjønner ikke at det der skal være så vanskelig. Hvis jeg har en firefox åpen på skrivebord1 og en på skrivebord2, hvis jeg åpner en lenke på skrivebord2, så åpne den i firefoxen der... Det har irritert meg kjempelenge.
<Sakarias> hvor mange tabs snakker vi?
<jo-erlend1> tja. Mange, sånn rundt regnet. 
<jo-erlend1> ikke nødvendigvis sånn kjempemange, men si 30-40 stykker eller noe? 
<Sakarias> omtrent det jeg har av tabs i termen min det
<Sakarias> dog nå har jeg bare 17 stykker, pga reboot i dagtidlig
<jo-erlend1> hehe... Jeg fikk mail om noe angående Age of Conan og jeg har aldri sett på det, så da det sto at jeg kunne prøve det gratis, tenkte jeg at jeg kunne installere det i wine og se hvordan det er og om det funker. 
<jo-erlend1> installasjonen har holdt på i ca en time, den sluker all prosessorkraft jeg har og den skal holde på i ca 8 timer til står det..
<jo-erlend1> tipper at jeg kanskje kommer til å gi beng i hele spillet. 
<citoyen> jo-erlend1: Jeg jobber på den måten med Opera og vinduer, og der åpner nye linker seg i det vinduet som sist hadde fokus
<citoyen> så workaround er å sette fokus til nettleservinduet på den workspacen du er i for øyeblikket, før du begynner å åpne linker
<citoyen> aner ikke om det funker sånn i firefox, altså
<citoyen> men det virker noenlunde logisk
<virtuelv> jo-erlend1: en "løsning", om du vil flytte vinduer rundt, er å enable vinduspanelet i Opera, og så dra tabs mellom vinduer
<jo-erlend1> citoyen: det er det som er problemet. Jeg vil at nye lenker skal åpnes i det nærmeste vinduet, ikke det som hadde fokus sist. 
<citoyen> jo-erlend1: Skjønner det, men fokus er i alle fall en halvveis brukbar workaround
<jo-erlend1> ja... Du sier noe der. Hvis jeg kan mekke et script som prikker nettleseren på skulderen når jeg bytter mellom arbeidsområdene, så kunne det funke. 
<Kagee> "vis på alle skrivebord" ?
<jo-erlend1> nei, jeg vil gjerne ha forskjellige nettlesere, for jeg gjør forskjellige ting. Jeg vil bare at hver nettleser brukes til det den skal brukes til. 
<jo-erlend1> men det der burde funke, tror jeg: når man bytter arbeidsområde, husk hvilket vindu som har fokus, sett fokus på firefox og sett fokus tilbake til det vinduet som hadde fokus. Spørsmålet er bare hvordan man gjør det. :)
<maneatingduck> Hvis man synes usb-minnepenn er litt tregt kan jeg opplyse om ca. 3x raskere leseytelse om man setter opp seks av dem i raid5 
<Kagee> onDesktopChangeListener
<jo-erlend1> Kagee?
<Sakarias> maneatingduck: fritidsproblemer ?
<maneatingduck> Venter på noen større DB-migreringer :)
<jo-erlend1> hehe
<maneatingduck> Man kan vel si det slik ja 
<Kagee> jo-erlend1: jeg har skrevet litt mye java i det siste :-P
<jo-erlend1> hehe, ok.
<krosenvold> Må jeg aktivt gjøre noe for at TRIM skal virke med ssd?
<Kagee> erikke TRIM bare BS ?
<krosenvold> tror ikke det
<krosenvold> Det skal være TRIM støtte i kernel, men jeg har liksom ikke helt klart å finne ut hva det betyr
<krosenvold> i praksis
<Sakarias> Kagee: det var ikke BS før iallfall
<Sakarias> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM
<maneatingduck> krosenvold: Jeg er ganske sikker på at det skjer automatisk for enheter som støtter det
<maneatingduck> krosenvold: Jeg prøvde forresten å opprette swap-partisjon på ssd-disken, da fikk jeg beskjed fra smart om at "The device is operating outside design parameters", så det er kanskje ikke så lurt
<maneatingduck> Ikke at det er nødvendig, ting går *lynkjapt* uansett
<jo-erlend1> jeg klarer ikke å få brukt noe swap. Det eneste måtte være hvis jeg skulle sette den i dvalemodus, men det gjør jeg aldri.
<krosenvold> maneatingduck: Har liksom bare på følelsen av at min ssd har blitt tregere
 * krosenvold Har seff benyttet det som en unnskyldning til å kjøpe vertex 3
<Berge> krosenvold: Det har den nok også.
<Berge> Alle SSDer blir treige etter noe bruk.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: du _vil_ikke_ bruke swap
<Kagee> atm bruker jeg 2,5GB swap and sinking
<Kagee> mens noe (kernelen?) finner ut at jeg har kverket vlc så den kan frigjøre plassen :-P
<Kagee> hvis jeg får lite ram på grunn av et annet problem (jeg tror en minnelekasje i chromium) så tryner den også og gjør problemet dobbelt så ille 
<brik> 'noe bruk', hva regnes som noe bruk da?
<Berge> Kagee: Du vil faktisk ha swap.
<Berge> Kagee: Det finnes tilfeller hvor du heller vil ha filer i RAM heller enn applikasjonsdata i RAM.
<Kagee> jeg burde ikke trenge det med 4 gb ram
<Berge> 4GB RAM er jo ingenting.
<Kagee> for en desktopmaskin ?
<Berge> I minste laget, ja.
<Kagee> O_o
<brik> har jo bærbare med 6-8 gb ram nå!
<Malin_> Noen som kan si meg hvilke deler av windows som er unix-baserte?! En jeg prater med, kjenner visst en bekjent som hevder så
<Malin_> makan
<Sakarias> var vel et rykte om at tcp-stacken var rippet fra bsd
<Sakarias> også har du http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Services_for_UNIX
<pitrh> http://oreil.ly/free2choose-japan is now past $80k, authors flocking to donate too! Get your fix at half price and do good at the same time!
<Kagee> wtf
<pitrh> ja, det føltes litt spammy, men det er tech-lit sitt nærmeste til en støttekonsert
<pitrh> og i den grad noen kjøper det jeg har skrevet i den sammenhengen, så går alle pengene du betaler til røde kors japan
<Kagee> hadde du skrevet den på norsk hadde jeg ikke reagert på at du postet den på to kanaler jeg var på
<Kagee> nå trodde jeg du hadde mIRC og fått windozeviruz
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-23
<SlimG> Hva er "best-practice" for filrettigheter på /var/www/webside når jeg har to webutviklere som skal ha skrivetilgang til samme mappe?
<SlimG> Jeg ser jeg kan "setguid g+s webside", "chown root:utviklerteam webside" og gjøre hver utvikler medlem i utviklerteam gruppen
<SlimG> eneste problem jeg har igjen da er at utvikler1 ikke har skrivetilgang til filer utvikler2 lager pga default permission 755
<SlimG> Bør jeg kunne forvente at de ordner rettighetene selv etter å ha opprettet filer?
<Sakarias> SlimG: sett riktig umask på brukerene?
<Sakarias> slik at rettighetene blir rw rw r
<SlimG> umask fungerer vel bare i skall, eller? jeg tenker om de kobler seg til over SSH og lager en fil med en eller annen merklig windows app
<Sakarias> test?
<GtHoo> Hvordan kan jeg "styre" ubuntu maskinen på lan? Altså terminal? Bruker windows 7 på den jeg skal styre fra. 
<SlimG> GtHoo: putty
<GtHoo> ok
<GtHoo> Prøver den men får bare "Network error: Connection refused"
<GtHoo> Klarer ikke å fikse det..?
<GtHoo> ahh, vent
<SlimG> GtHoo: Har du installert openssh-server på ubuntu maskinen du forsøker å koble til?
<GtHoo> nei, det jeg fant ut nå...
<GtHoo> Takk :)
<GtHoo> Kan ikke noe om ubunu enda...
<SlimG> du kan styre den over nettverk, det er jo noe :)
<SlimG> også kan du dytte ut cd-stasjonen med kommandoen: eject
<SlimG> ;)
<SlimG> Sakarias: Jeg har ikke noen merklig winmaskin å teste med, jeg bare stusser på at umask som regel settes opp i ~/.bashrc, tviler på det er noe standard som sier at ssh og sftp klienter bør lese en bash-relatert fil...?
<GtHoo> takk, fikk det til :D
<GtHoo> spør mer vis det er noe ;)
<SlimG> Hva er meningen med livet, universet og alt?
<GtHoo> å overleve?
<SlimG> å.. jeg har blitt feilinformert :)
<GtHoo> å?
<GtHoo> Jeg bare sa det første som falt meg inn :P
<stianhj> SlimG: 42, såklart
<SlimG> jeg forholder meg til 42 enn så lenge
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu One er så kult. Hadde det bare funka, hadde det vært helt rått! :)
<SlimG> Hva er egentlig greia med Ubuntu One? samme som Dropbox?
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri brukt dropbox. Men med Ubuntu One får du en online database, lagring og synkronisering av filer, kontakter, notater og eventuelt streaming av musikk til mobiltelefon.  
<jo-erlend> så kan du jo også publisere dokumenter du har lagret der, så du kan vel si at det er plass til hjemmeside også. 
<jo-erlend> dvs, du får vel så mange databaser du ønsker. Det er begrenset av lagringsplassen. 
<Sakarias> mao dropbox :P
<jo-erlend> trodde det bare var fildeling? 
<GtHoo> prøver å ha en minecraftserver på ubuntu maskinen. Men får å starte plug in på minecraft må jeg kjøre en .bat fil. Funker det på ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> hehe... En .bat-fil? :)
<GtHoo> ja..?
<GtHoo> eller er det bare til windows?
<jo-erlend> trodde det helt hadde utgått overalt. Har ikke rørt en sånn på ti år :)
<jo-erlend> det er vel egentlig bare til ms-dos :)
<GtHoo> -.-
<jo-erlend> men nei, bat-filer støttes ikke. Det kan vel tyde på at pluginen er for windows? Jeg vet ingenting om minecraft. 
<GtHoo> Da vet jeg ikke hvordan jeg skal få det till.. Står det er støtta til linux..
<GtHoo> Det er ikke offisiet minecraftserver med plug in
<GtHoo> .sh funker? Så nå at man kunne ta den eller .bat filen
<jo-erlend> .sh funker. 
<jo-erlend> denne var tøff: http://glow.mozilla.org/
<GtHoo> Hvordan starter man en .sh fil med terminal? (føler meg så dum nå...)
<jo-erlend> lurer på når vi får Firefox 4 i lucid. 
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: først må du gjøre den kjørbar. chmod +x filnavn. Så skriver du ./filnavn.sh
<GtHoo> takk, prøver nå :)
<jo-erlend> (eller du kan høyreklikke filen, velge egenskaper, rettigheter og tillate kjøring av filen)
<GtHoo> gjør dette over putty.. Sitter på annen maskin..
<jo-erlend> mhm. 
<GtHoo> Jeg kan ikke endre på noen filer i noen mapper på ubuntu maskinen. Når jeg er inne på den "fysisk", og jeg høyreklikker på mappen, så står det "eier - nobody"
<GtHoo> Kan ikke endre på noenting der, fra den eller andre maskiner?
<jo-erlend> det var snålt. Hvor ligger de filene du prøver å endre? 
<jo-erlend> (det er enkelt å ordne, altså, men det er greit å vite årsaken først)
<GtHoo> de ligger under "dokumenenter" Jeg har den som shering (hele dokumentmappen altså), men det er noen undermapper der som jeg ikke kan gjøre noe med.
<jo-erlend> kommer de fra Windows? 
<GtHoo> Ja.
<jo-erlend> mhm. kjør chown -R brukernavn:brukernavn ~/Dokumenter
<geirha> dvs.  sudo chown -R "$USER:" ~/Dokumenter
<geirha> Kun root som kan endre eierskap på filer
<GtHoo> Men mappen heter Minecrat_Server2 og ligger under mappen dokumenter ?
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: heter ikke mappen "Dokumenter"?
<GtHoo> Den ligger under mappen dokumenter.
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: sikker på at det ikke er mappen Dokumenter du snakker om? Det er forskjell på store og små bokstaver. "dokumenter" og "Dokumenter" er to forskjellige mapper.
<GtHoo> er dukumenter
<GtHoo> men Minecraft_Server2 er den jeg ikke kan gjøre noe med. Den ligger inne i mappen dokumenter
<jo-erlend> jaha ja, ok. Trodde du mente den som er standard i Ubuntu. 
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: har du prøvd å kjøre den kommandoen du fikk? sudo chown -R brukernavn /sti/til/mappe 
<GtHoo> Fikk det ikke til
<GtHoo> tror jeg
<jo-erlend> var det noen tegn som var vanskelige å skrive, eller hva var problemet?
<jo-erlend> "Fikk det ikke til" sier meg nemlig ingenting. 
<GtHoo> skal forklare nå
<GtHoo> etter å ha klikket enter etter å ha skrevet det du sa, så kom jeg bare tilbake til "gaute@Stokkerveien37:~$"
<GtHoo> det sto ikke noe mer i terminal..
<jo-erlend> det er sånn det skal være. Hvis du ikke får noe svar, har det du trodde skulle skje, skjedd.
<GtHoo> Men jeg kan fortsatt ikke gjøre noe i mappen..
<jo-erlend> kan du si nøyaktig hva du skrev? 
<Brumle> mange kommandoer har en -v opsjon som slår på "verbøsitet".  da sier programmet hva det gjør.  sjekk manualen først:   man chown   (q for quit)
<GtHoo> chown -R brukernavn:brukernavn ~/Dokumenter    blir det til chown -R gaute:gaute ~/Dokumenter   ?
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: jeg mente _ditt_ brukernavn. 
<jo-erlend> ja. 
<GtHoo> gaute er brukernavnet.
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: men det funker altså bare hvis mappen heter Dokumenter og ligger direkte i ditt hjemmeområde.
<GtHoo> Den gjør det ? tror jeg 
<jo-erlend> jeg har spurt deg flere ganger, men du sier at mappen heter dokumenter. 
<GtHoo> joda, sto det ett sted, men har vel blandet. Da tok jeg feil.
 * GtHoo er utrolig nub...
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: det aller første du _må_ gjøre, er å finne ut hva mappen heter. Og det er som sagt forskjell på store og små bokstaver. "Dokumenter" og "dokumenter" er to forskjellige mapper. 
<Sakarias> "java -Xms256M -Xmx1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui" for å starte minecraft server
<GtHoo> Har prøvd begge deler nå.
<Brumle> GtHoo: Denne lister innholder i nevnte katalog, og gir feilmelding om den ikke finnes:   ls -l ~/Dokumenter"
<GtHoo> med Dokumenter, fikk jeg "chown: kan ikke åpne «/home/gaute/Dokumente»: Ingen slik fil eller filkatalog
<GtHoo> "
<Brumle> uten den siste "  :)
<Sakarias> "Dokumente" ?
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: der brukte du "Dokumente". Det er helt nødvendig at du skriver riktig og at du husker på store og små bokstaver. 
<GtHoo> den så jeg ikke
<GtHoo> Sånn, da er jeg sikker på at jeg skrev det riktig, men kan fortsatt ikke endre noe...?
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: fikk du noe svar på kommandoen denne gang? Hvem eier mappen nå? 
<GtHoo> Fikk ikkke noe svar.
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: hva skrev du?
<Sakarias> da gikk den ok høres det ut som
<GtHoo> sudo chown -R gaute:gaute ~/Dokumenter
<GtHoo> det står at gaute eier den nå.
<Brumle> weee!  \o/
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: ok. Se hvilke rettigheter som er satt? 
<jo-erlend> har du lov til å endre,skrive,slette,etc? 
<GtHoo> Kan endre på ubuntumaskinen nå. Men ikke fra andre maskiner.
<jo-erlend> hva mener du med "andre maskiner"?
<GtHoo> eller, glem den sise delen..
<jo-erlend> du hadde glemt å krysse av for "Tillat andre å opprette og slette filer i denne mappen"? :)
<GtHoo> kan se
<GtHoo> Den er på.
<GtHoo> "Access is denied" 
<jo-erlend> og det er fra...? 
<GtHoo> står det når jeg prøver å endre noe fra windows maskinen
<jo-erlend> deling med windows vet jeg lite om. 
<GtHoo> hmm, funker alle steder Untatt de mappene jeg lager i windows..
<jo-erlend> ja, Windows har et helt annet system for eierskap. 
<GtHoo> huff
<jo-erlend> jeg regner med at de blir eid av nobody igjen?
<GtHoo> vis jeg lager ny mappe fra windows, ja.
<jo-erlend> kanskje noen her vet om +s vil fikse det? Tror det er heller tvilsomt, men. 
<Berge> Fikse hva?
<jo-erlend> Berge: han deler filer med windows og når han lager en ny mappe derfra, blir den eid av nobody. Spørsmålet var om det er mulig å bruke +s for å la mapper bli eid av riktig person selvom han gjør det fra Windows.
<Berge> Med Samba?
<Berge> Samba har et helt knippe ting som kan skrus på for det der.
<Berge> Samba overstyrer lett setguid og slikt.
<si-m1> jepp, samba støtter alt mulig slik
<si-m1> kan mappe windowsbrukere mot linuxbruker og alt slikt
<jo-erlend> jeg regner med at GtHoo bruker deling sånn som det er ut av boksen i Ubuntu?
<Berge> Det kan jeg ca. null om.
<Sakarias> den magiske knappen i gnome :P
<GtHoo> "jeg regner med at GtHoo bruker deling sånn som det er ut av boksen i Ubuntu?" ?
<pider> kan noen hjelpe med med et problem: har kjøp ny bærbar pc, ASUS X52JV 15.6" HD GeForce GT540,Core i5-480M,4GB RAM,640GB HDD,DVD±RW,kamera,BT, installert nvidia driver og nå blinker skjermen når jeg bytter program eller skifter skrivebord, har installert compiz også
<Sakarias> begynte blinken før eller etter compiz ble satt opp?
<pider> tror det startet før compiz ble installert
<pider> har et annet problem:får ikke sent filer fra min Htc hero til denne maskinen, får opp:Vennligst sjekk at programmet «Personlig fildeling» er riktig installert.
<pider> det går fint andre veien
<pider> fra pc til telefon
<Sakarias> hvordan sender du?
<pider> forsøker å dele på telefonen, har nå installert bluethooth file transfer på heroen, får se om det funker
<Sakarias> har bare brukt usbkabel selv
<pider> har også installert comiz fusion, men den funker ikke, har reinstallert. men fuker ikke likevel
<pider> dette til det første spm
<Sakarias> trodde det kom en som del av ubuntu nå
<pider> usb funker
<Sakarias> er iallfall det første jeg slår av...
<pider> noen som har hatt lignende problem med svart blinkende skjerm
<pider> har søkt på nettet, men har ikke funnet noe fornuftig der
<pider> svart blinkende skjerm har skyldes nok compiz, fikk skrudd av copiz og problemet forsvant7
<Sakarias> det jeg regnet med
<pider> når jeg installerer tilleggsdrivere får jeg bare opp ett valg; current verson [anbefalt] , på min stasjonære får jeg opp to som jeg kan velge på, hva sjylles dette?
<pider> skylles
<Sakarias> at en av maskinene ikke har samme hardware som den andre?
<pider> sikkert riktig det, lurer på om det noe jeg kan gjøre i instillingene for nvidia settings for å få vekk svart blinking
<Sakarias> hvorfor må du ha compiz?
<Sakarias> personlig så finner jeg det bare irriterende
<pider> ganske coolt da!
<Sakarias> meh
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-24
<SlimG> God morgen godtfolk
<xt> moin
<Kagee> mrn
<SlimG> Noen som vet hvordan jeg kan se hvilke parameter/flagg en applikasjon i ubuntu sin offisielle pakkekilde er kompilert med?
<xt> laste ned source-pakka og kikke i debian/control
<xt> apt-get source pakkenavn
<xt> eh, sa eg control. eg meinte debian/rules
<SlimG> humm.. jeg får HTTP404 når jeg forsøker å hente 
<xt> apt-get update først
<SlimG> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz
<xt> ser feil ut.
<SlimG> ser det er /etc/apt/sources.list.d/--maverick.list.save som spør om den, ser rart ut
<geirha> Den leser bare filer som ender på .list svjv
<SlimG> jeg hadde en .list fil i tillegg, kommenterte den ut og satser på suksess
<SlimG> Sliter litt med å finne ut hvordan jeg skal få støtte for SftpUmask i sshd, det snakkes endel om en sftpfilecontrol patch, men den er ikke til nyere sshd, så jeg regner med den er flyttet inn i sshd, men jeg finner ikke ut om det er riktig, og i såfall, hva heter flagget? --with-???
<Kagee> hvordan sier jeg til host at den skal bruke en bestemt ns-server ?
<xt> host asdf ns-server
<Berge> Ikke bruk host --help, i alle fall, den kan gi svaret.
<Berge> man host også.
<Berge> Men man bruker jo dig til DNS-debugging.
<Berge> host spør jo gethostbyname().
<Kagee> my bad. jeg begynte bare å lese lant ned i man-fila
<Kagee> men det sto i første avsnitt
<Kagee> så, hva er forskjellen på det dig og host gjør ?
<Berge> dig snakker DNS. 13:03:01 < Berge> host spør jo gethostbyname().
<Berge> Så host spør NSS og alskens rare systemer du har.
<Kagee> nss ?
<Berge> Name Switch Service.
<Berge> Altså, når et program vil vite IP-adressen til noe, kaller det gethostbyname(), som kommer fra OSet ditt (eller, libc).
<Berge> På i praksis alle Linuxer bruker man NSS for å slå opp alskens kataloginformasjon, herunder navn på verter.
<Berge> Så libc-en din spør NSS om et navn.
<Berge> Og NSS konfigureres med /etc/nsswitch.conf.
<Berge> Og om du ser der, ser du antagelig «hosts: files dns», som betyr at NSS først slår opp i lokale filer (/etc/hosts) og så DNS for å finne et navn.
<Berge> Det kunne også stått ldap, winbind, avahi og slikt der.
<Sakarias> "mdns4" <3 :P
<Kagee> Sakarias: ?
<Sakarias> Kagee: ?
<Kagee> ~mdns4?
<Sakarias> avahi, zeroconf osv osv
<Sakarias> jeg kan skrive "ping maskinnavn.local" f.eks
<Kagee> aha
<Kagee> er TTL oppgitt i minutter, sekunder eller noe annet _
<Berge> Sekunder.
<Berge> (I konteksten DNS.)
<Kagee> 1 time
<Berge> 3600 sekunder.
<Kagee> &me pr;ver [ feils;ke noen dnsproblemer
<Kagee> og ... der gikk tastaturet mitt til helvete ...
<Berge> Kagee: Da vil jeg foreslå at du spør om DNS-problemene dine i stedet.
<Kagee> nei, det er ingen problemer
<Kagee> /?/
<Sakarias> hvis det ikke er noen problemer, hvorfor feilsøker du da?
<Kagee> fordi kunden nekter for at det er feil hos ham ...
<Sakarias> kunder pleier å gjøre det
<Kagee> indeed
<Kagee> men s[ har jeg d[rlig erfaring med sdc ogs[ >/P
<Sakarias> æøå er fint
<Kagee> men så har jeg dårlig erfaring med sdc også :-P
<Sakarias> sdc? er den verre enn sda, sdb eller sdd ? :P
<Sakarias> (aka hva er sdc?)
<Kagee> http://www.skandinaviskdatacenter.dk/
<Kagee> *sette opp et script som sjekker dnsserverne til sdc hver time*
<Berge> Resolvere?
<Berge> Hva med å ikke bruke dem i stedet?
<Kagee> det er nameserverne for domenet som feiler
<Berge> SÃ¥ du _har_ DNS-problemer?
<Kagee> jeg aner ikke
<Berge> Du er jammen ikke lette å få vettug informasjon ut av i dag.
<Berge> s/lette/lett/
<Kagee> SDC påstår det ikke er noe feil. mens kunden påstår han ikke får kontakt med serverne nå og da
<SlimG> Prøver lykken igjen: noen som vet hvordan jeg på en god måte kan få satt umask på bruker1 og bruker5 via sftp, eller planB: få satt umask på sftp-server?
<SlimG> det finnes en sftpfilecontrol patch til openssh som gir meg SftpUmask i sshd_config, men den er ikke tilgjengelig for nyere utgaver av openssh
<SlimG> og for å starte sftp-server med umask 002 må jeg lage et wrapper script, noe som antagelig fører til at sftp-server dør hvis bash dør
<Kagee> "hvorfor" ?
<Berge> SlimG: Er det for en bruker som kun skal kopiere filer?
<Berge> SlimG: I så fall, ta en titt på rssh
<Berge> (Et skall for brukere som kun skal kopiere filer med scp eller sftp, og som har konfigurasjonsfil.)
<SlimG> jeg har to webutviklere som skal utvikle /var/www/webside, for at begge skal kunne redigere filene, har jeg satt chown root:webdev webside;chmod 3775 webside"
<SlimG> og da må jeg ha umask 002 for at dette skal fungere, og umask var ikke helt greit å sette for brukere som kommer inn via sftp
 * SlimG titter på rssh
<si-m1> joda, bare sett det i bashrc
<si-m1> eller .profile
<si-m1> er vel best
<Berge> si-m1: …som ikke kjøres når du bruker scp eller sftp.
<si-m1> er en av dem som kjøres 
<Berge> Nei.
<si-m1> jo
<Berge> Hm, kanskje med scp. Men ikke sftp.
<si-m1> nei, usikker på sftp
<si-m1> men i verste fall så bør det gå an å sette i klienten
<Berge> Spesifikt ikke. Jeg løste nylig dette problemet med rssh. (-:
<Berge> (I fall noen lurte: WinSCP er onde greier.)
<xt> veldig
<xt> rssh har umask, dog
<Kagee> Berge: it is?
<xt> sikkert best uansett.
<Berge> Kagee: Ja.
<Berge> xt: Mm, rssh gjorde jobben.
<Kagee> Berge: please, elaborate?
 * xt bruker rssh på webserver
<xt> Kagee, it fucking sucks
<xt> er kortversjonen
<Berge> Kagee: Som xt sier.
<Berge> Du må ikke tro på meg, altså.
<si-m1> filezilla ftw
<Berge> Det er bare å prøve selv.
<si-m1> virker som fjell
<xt> si-m1: den er litt evil per default, dog
<xt> om du bruker quickconnect så lagrer den passord feks
<si-m1> nehei
<xt> JOHO
<si-m1> bare skipp feltet
<si-m1> så blir du spurt en gang
<si-m1> nowait...
<si-m1> den bare lagrer det ikke
<xt> ja - det er mogleg å la vere
<xt> men _om_ du fyller ut passord
<xt> så lagrer den
<xt> eg synest det er evil.
<si-m1> kanskje det er en config option
<si-m1> jeg har skrudd av for lenge siden
<si-m1> lagrer ikke hos meg i alle fall
<si-m1> det hadde jeg også hatet nok til å huske
<xt> sur du da
<xt> nei vent, er jo eg som er sur
<Berge> sur du då
<Berge> Bedre?
<Kagee> de *få* gangene jeg skal koble til en av mine linusmaskiner eller hjemmeområder fra en windowsmaskin bruker jeg winscp
<xt> Kagee, good story bro!
 * xt er visst veldig flåsete i dag
<Berge> Det er tross alt fredag.
<xt> mini-fredag
<SlimG> Berge: hvordan får jeg rssh til å fungere med openssh? brukerne skal både ha ssh og sftp tilgang
<Berge> SlimG: Du stiller to forskjellige spørsmål.
<Berge> Svaret på det første står i dokumentasjonen, og er å endre skallet på brukeren til rssh
<Berge> Det andre er at det ikke lar seg gjøre.
<Berge> Om brukerne er oppegående nok til å kunne ssh-e, er de vel også oppegående nok til å sette umask selv?
<SlimG> har vanskelig for å stole på brukere, i tillegg er de windows brukere, så regner med de kan finne på å fortelle meg at de har applikasjoner som ikke lar dem sette umask
<Berge> Om du ikke kan stole på brukerne dine, har du mye større problemer enn hvilken umask de bruker, altså.
<xt> ikkje gi brukarar du ikkje stoler på shell :)
<xt> rssh er fint til slike.
<Berge> Du kan alltids også lage egne brukere til sftp-ing med rssh, og andre brukere til ssh med skall.
<SlimG> vel, stoler var feil ord, jeg har ekstremt lave forventinger til deres kompetanse på noe annet enn webutvikling
<Berge> SlimG: SÃ¥ ikke gi dem skall?
<xt> skal - skal ikkje
<Berge> (=
<Berge> SlimG: Googlet du dette, forresten?
<Berge> SlimG: http://jeff.robbins.ws/articles/setting-the-umask-for-sftp-transactions var første treff, liksom.
<SlimG> forsøkte den, fungerte ikke
<xt> :)
<SlimG> og i tillegg er den ikke særlig vakker, jeg hadde helst sett at jeg kunne sette umask for kun disse to brukerene
<Berge> Du kan ha egne innstillinger i sshd for gitte brukere.
<Berge> Men jeg holder på at du gjør noe feil, altså.
<SlimG> Berge: Egne innstillinger ja, men jeg er avhengig av patchen sftpfilecontrol for å få SftpUmask til sshd_config
<SlimG> Og ja, når jeg kommer frem til at løsningen er å patche openssh, da lurer jeg jo på hva jeg gjør galt
<Berge> what
<Berge> Du har fått minst to forslag her.
<Berge> Og du har latt være å feilsøke den første løsningen du selv fant.
<Berge> Så da er det vel på tide å gi opp (-:
<blaamann> Noen som kjenner til skjermer som kan brukes utendørs? Dette er for en 'installasjon' som grønn etat i Bergen kommune skal sette opp.
<SlimG> Berge: Den løsningen var globalt for sftp såvidt jeg ser, ikke spesifik for brukere
<Berge> SlimG: 15:00:42 < Berge> Du kan ha egne innstillinger i sshd for gitte brukere.
<Berge> Men vent, jeg har gitt opp.
<SlimG> Berge: Match i sshd_config tillater ikke bruk av Subsystem såvidt jeg kan se
<Berge> ah
<Berge> Vel, da har du fortsatt minst én løsning igjen.
<Berge> (Utover å ha mindre teite brukere.)
<SlimG> finne ut hva som har skjedd med patchen? eller tenkte du på noe annet?
<SlimG> jeg kan gå tilbake til openssh5.4 *gåsehud*
<Berge> Eeeller.. du kan lese backlog.
<SlimG> separate brukere? jeg sliter fortsatt med å forstå hvordan rssh fungerer sammen med openssh så det ga ikke så mye mening, sitter fortsatt i rssh dokumentasjonen
<Kagee> du bytter ut bach med rssh ?
<SlimG> sftp bryr seg vel ikke om skall?
<SlimG> den bruker vel den uinteraktive sftp-server
<SlimG> som sikkert er et slags skall forsåvidt
<SlimG> Slit, tror jeg ender opp med å sette umask 002 i en epost til utviklerene og begir meg ut på en koseligere, filserver: hvilket FS? :)
<jo-erlend> begynner kanskje å bli på tide med en test av btrfs? :)
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Det er den jeg trakter etter, men internet sier den mangler verktøy for å sjekke/reparere skader på filsystemet
<jo-erlend> SlimG: det gjør det jo bare enda mer spennende! :)
<SlimG> har driftet en windows filserver i litt over ett år nå, jeg vil ikke ha mer spenning, jeg vil sove godt igjen
<jo-erlend> hehe
<SlimG> så blir nok ext4
<jo-erlend> jepp. Det er et fint filsystem det.
<SlimG> har ikke satt meg inn i hva som skiller ext3 og ext4, noe som er verdt å vite?
<jo-erlend> det er klart at det er, ellers hadde de ikke laget det. :)
<jo-erlend> men at det er endel raskere for endel ting, spesielt det å sjekke og utbedre feil, svjv.
<SlimG> OT: Noen som har noe spillmusikk å anbefale? gjerne uten vokaler
<SlimG> dvs. soundtrack fra spill
<jo-erlend> det er noen fine noen i Diablo og Diablo2... Det var kanskje ikke det du mente?
<SlimG> Det var akkurat det jeg mente :) skal gi dem et forsøk på øret
<jo-erlend> jeg synes Tristram fra D1 er veldig bra. :)
<jo-erlend> de fleste av dem er det forresten. :)
<jo-erlend> også er det noen fine noen i Heroes of Might and Magic 3. Discovery har brukt en av dem i flere av dokumentarene sine. ;)
<hjd> Hvis de ikke fjernet det da de redesignet siden sin, skal soundtracket til Den lengste reisen fortsatt ligge ute. :)
<SlimG> tror faktisk jeg har hørt på tristram for leeenge siden, gleder meg til å prøve igjen
<SlimG> lengste reisen hadde jeg helt glemt, *finne frem igjen*
<SlimG> mener jeg fikk med en egen soundtrack cd i collectors edition saken til drømmefall, gleder meg til å titte i esken, mener å huske det var bra
<jo-erlend> SlimG: hva er det egentlig du driver med? :)
<SlimG> hva jeg jobber med?
<hjd> SlimG: joda, men den i drømmefall var bare 4 låter eller no. For den lengste reisen la de ut en zip-fil med *all* musikk, pluss en del som ikke ble brukt. Rundt 30 spor eller noe
<hjd> Drømmefall hadde forresten en av de beste matchene mellom spill og musikk, da de spilte den ene Magnet-låten når karakteren satt på flyet (?) hjem... :)
<SlimG> Musikken var veldig bra i drømmefall, men jeg sitter igjen med en bedre opplevelse av den lengste reisen totalt sett
<jo-erlend> SlimG: nei, hvorfor du leter etter spillmusikk? :)
<SlimG> jeg prøver livet utenfor spotify, og har gjenoppdaget spillmusikk, fint å jobbe til musikk uten vokaler
<jo-erlend> ah! I såfall kan jeg også anbefale Ulver - Kveldssanger. 
<jo-erlend> denne, for eksempel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnQSyX4jkEg
<SlimG> noterer ned en lengre liste jeg kan kose meg med når jeg kommer hjem :)
<jo-erlend> det er en av favorittskivene mine. 
<hjd> Den lengste reisen er kanskje det beste spillet jeg har spilt. Var ikke så begeistret for Drømmefall og venter fortsatt på en slutt. Fortsatt bra, men ikke helt det jeg hadde forventet meg.
<SlimG> _herlig_
 * SlimG trenger flere ulver
<SlimG> noen av dere spilt syberia?
<hjd> På den annen side så skjønner jeg jo at de ikke lagde Den lengste reisen 2 siden det ville solgt tre kopier til alle som er interessert i point-n-click.
<hjd> ikke spilt det, men hørt det skal være veldig bra.
<SlimG> vel.. de lagde jo age of conan :) den floppet jo hardt, jeg får fortsatt eposter med "kom tilbake, du får så masse bling du bare orker, halv pris! kom!"
<SlimG> synes oppriktig synd i dem, de begynte jo veldig bra
<jo-erlend> hehe, Age of Conan ja. De hadde en gratis demo, så jeg tenkte å prøve det. Tok timevis å laste ned og installere, fordi de hadde så ekstremt trege servere. Det tok en natt omtrent. Og det funka ikke. :)
<SlimG> hjd: Jeg tror jeg tør påstå at du vil like det siden du liker den lengste reisen
<SlimG> jeg har spilt AOC i en måne, fin grafikk, resten er dårlig
<hjd> prøvde AoC litt hos en kompis som vel også spilte den den første måneden. 
<hjd> SlimG: mhm... Syberia er vel et av de spillene som jeg har hørt om fra tid til annen, og vet jeg burde sjekke ut, men har i likhet med en del av de andre på den listen ikke vært i salg de siste 10 årene...
<hjd> kom det ikke et Syberia 2 også?
<SlimG> syberia skulle være et spill, men ble delt i to av en eller annen grunn
<SlimG> så det er ganske meningsløst å spille bare syberia 1 f.eks.
<hjd> ah, en av de.
<SlimG> Hva spiller dere nå for tiden da? noe bra?
<hjd> Hvis noen har hørt om Toonstruck (genialt absurd point-n-click) så ble det opprinnelig delt i to fordi det ble for langt, og de skulle gi ut toern et halvt år etter. Som aldri skjedde da. :( Men de fikk jo samla de fleste plotlinjene.
<jo-erlend> Death Rally! :)
<SlimG> Deth Rally er hinsidiges gøy :D
<jo-erlend> ellers er jo Battle for Wesnoth fremdeles veldig morsomt :)
<SlimG> Death*
<jo-erlend> SlimG: det er det. Jeg fant ut at det hadde blitt laget en windows-versjon av det og at det funker med wine, så da var det bare én ting å gjøre...
<SlimG> jeg tror windows versjonen bare originalspillet pakket inn med dosbox
<hjd> Jeg spiller en god del Widelands som snart slipper ny versjon. (strategispill lignene settlers/settlers2 hvis noen husker det). disclaimer: jeg er med å rapportere bugs/oversette så jeg er litt biased akkurat der :)
<SlimG> jeg tror du får det til å fungere bedre i linux ved å kjøre det direkte i dosbox
<SlimG> jeg har sett endel settlers'ish spill til linux, men jeg blir litt demotivert av den typiske labre "linux" grafikken
<hjd> ellers spilte jeg igjennom suspended sentence som er et artig lite point-n-click tilgjengelig i maverick. (som alle p-n-c) har det et rimelig vanskelig puzzle jeg brukte en tid på, men det gikk i løpet av en kveld.
<SlimG> kom forresten på jeg kjøpte oilrush for noen dager siden, eneste spillet jeg har sett til linux med heftig grafikk, noen flere som evt. blir med å prøve det multiplayer?
<hjd> SlimG: igjen, jeg biased, men jeg synes virkelig Widelands har kommet seg og at build16 ser ut til å bli rimelig bra.
<hjd> var oilrush det som ble beskrevet som programmering i spillform?
<SlimG> hjd: jeg noterer det ned på listen over musikk jeg skal prøve :)
<SlimG> hjd: vet ikke, jeg så en trailer, og hørte at de trengte å få opp salget, så jeg har ikke gjort noe research
<hjd> søkte litt rundt, ser ikke ut som om oilrush var det jeg tenkte på.
<hjd> 18:33 jeg => jeg er
<hjd> irc spiser ordene mine :(
<pider55> hi, er det noen i dag som kan hjelpe med med at min nye laptop:ASUS X52JV 15.6" HD GeForce GT540 har svart blink når jeg brytter skrivebord og programmer
<pider55> har installert compiz og cairo-dock, det er nok compiz somtuller
<Sakarias> så ikke bruk compiz, problem løst :P
<pider55> jeg synes fortsatt at compiz er ganske coolt
<Sakarias> når det faktisk ikke virker som det skal?
<hjd> Om du ikke har problemet hvis du deaktiverer compiz, ville jeg sjekket om det er rapportert en bug på det.
<pider55> tja, jeg synes jeg skal gjøre det jeg kan for å få det til å funke
<SlimG> pider55: nyere skjermkortdrivere er jo et generelt svar
<pider55> har søkt litt rundt på nettet, men ikke funnet noen løsning
<pider55> SlimG har installert det som kom er default, anbefalt fra ubuntu
<SlimG> pider55: da har du jo muligheten til å prøve den nyeste fra nvidia
<pider55> hvordan?
 * SlimG ser seg om etter noen å peke på
<SlimG> !nvidia | pider55 
<SlimG> damn you ubottu ...
<SlimG> pider55: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Recommended step for Ubuntu 10.10
<pider55> takk, prøver dette!
<hjd> SlimG: oh,oh soundtracket fra baldur's gate!
<SlimG> den har jeg allerede en plass i samligen, enig med du
<hjd> ah, bare kom på det etter å ha tenkt litt.
<hjd> Det var også mye bra musikk i might and magic VI, kanskje ikke i like stor grad i senere spill i serien...
<Mogget> jeg savner spill som hadde soundtracks lager i fasttracker o.l. 
<Mogget> de hadde sjarm 
<SlimG> Mogget: fasttracker?
<SlimG> (i frykt for å måtte google)
<Mogget> 8 Kanals midi lyd tracker.
<Mogget> var populært for ca 15 år siden :P
<hjd> ellers er det vel utallige varianter/remixer av soundtracket fra doom :)
<SlimG> Mogget: dvs. 8 instrumenter parallelt på mitt rare språk?
<SlimG> midi-instrumenter*
<Mogget> mhm
<Mogget> Hvis jeg ikke husker feil så finner du 16 kanaler i den første nintendoen til sammenligning ^^
<Sakarias> hmm, FT2 var ikke en midi sequencer hvis jeg ikke husker helt feil...
<Mogget> Sakarias: ft hadde jo orginalt sine egne lydfiler som man måtte gjøre om til, men man kunne uten problem bruke midi filer også.
<Sakarias> Mogget: xm file ja
<Mogget> nå er det mange år siden jeg lekte med ft, men jeg har et klart minne av at jeg brukte midi filer. 
<Mogget> ble plutselig litt usikker på om jeg gjorde om midi filene til xm
<Sakarias> du gjorde dem nok om
<Sakarias> "The NES board supported a total of five sound channels", sånn forresten
<kjes> Fasttracker 2 supports a variety of file formats, though often only two were used by musicians: XM (Module | Extended Module) and XI (Extended Instrument). XM was and still is one of the most popular module formats nowadays, because of its compact and well compressible file structure.
<kjes> MOD format supported 4 channels maximum in a song, XM format, 32 channels maximum in a song, though there could be multiple instrument on one channel. ( from Channel n°0 to channel n°31 )
<Sakarias> kjes har lest wikipedia :P
<kjes> Ja, så kan dere slutte å diskutere :-)
<Sakarias> tror du virkelig ikke at jeg sjekket det jeg husket med wikipedia før jeg åpnet "kjeften"? :P
<kjes> har alltid mine tvil når det kommer til deg
<Sakarias> hehe
<jo-erlend> jeg synes ikke egentlig at grafikken alltid er så viktig for spill. Tenk på Sjakk og Backgammon, for eksempel :>
<jo-erlend> woops, jeg hadde visst glemt å scrolle  :)
<jo-erlend> Å, jeg savner FastTracker2
<jo-erlend> det var herlige tider.
<jo-erlend> jeg leste forresten _akkurat_ at Ardour 3 kan brukes som midi sequencer. Blir spennende å prøve.
<SlimG> Knakk akkurat ut en problematisk seagate disk fra et eksternt usb kabinett, få får jeg bare piping når jeg forsøker å starte den, og på disken står det en merkelapp med "This disk is manufactured for OEM distribution" ... kjenner det er på tide å gå hjem nå
<jo-erlend> SlimG: piping fra selve disken?
<jo-erlend> eller sånn pc-høyttaler-piping?
<SlimG> sistnevnte
<SlimG> phew, måtte bare koble til litt mer strøm
<jo-erlend> ah :)
<SlimG> trist at dette var disken med siste vmware backup før jeg fikk byttet den ut med kvm
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?
<SlimG> får bare opp "Attached SCSI disk" i syslog, og intet mer skjer
<jo-erlend> får du ingen enhetsfiler? 
<SlimG> vel jo: unrecognized disk label
<jo-erlend> hmm? 
<SlimG> for 20 minutter siden kunne jeg i det minste se GPT disk labelen og første partisjon, men intet fs
<jo-erlend> smule skada? 
<jo-erlend> eller var det bare før du nappet den ut av enclosuren? (Hva heter det på norsk?)
<SlimG> før jeg nappa den ut, jeg får forsåvidt kopiert fra den, og den høres helt normal ut, mulig jeg har helt normale sektorfeil ellerno
<SlimG> dvs. kopiert med dd
<jo-erlend> hva sier smart?
<SlimG> ah, jeg glemmer smart
<jo-erlend> smart er lurt. :)
<SlimG> http://pastebin.com/LrNy8XSX
<SlimG> Ser ok ut, vet ikke helt hva de feilene som vises betyr
<jo-erlend> er det bare meg, eller har gmail blitt noe helt sinnsykt treigt?
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-25
<kjes> !åæø
<kjes> uh, feil kanal
<SlimG> 1.6 MB over 9600 bps tar jaggu tid, min hjemmesnekrede seriekabel ser ikke ut til å oppføre seg ved høyere hastigheter :P
<jo-erlend> :)
<SlimG> herlighet så gøy det er å skrive svitsjkonfigurasjon "live" når jeg forstår alle funksjoner og kommandoer :)
<SlimG> minner litt om tiden da jeg begynte å forstå hvordan linux distroer fungerte via cli
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-26
<khamael> hvordan bytter jeg passordet for å starte trådløst nettverk?
<Kagee> du men nøkkelringen ?
<Kagee> men->mener?
<Kagee> på engelsk: System -> Preferences -> Password and Encryption keys -> Høyreklikk på Passwords -> Velg Change Password
<jo-erlend> i 10.04 ligger det i Programmer > Tilbehør. / Applications > Accessories
<khamael> var det jeg mente,ja. fant ut av det
<khamael> takk
<jo-erlend> er det søtti år at musikk er beskyttet? 
<jo-erlend> ...for det er en sånn foreldelse, er det ikke? Tenker på Django. Det er vel over søtti år siden han lagde alle de kule greiene sine. :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hovedregelen er at verk er beskyttet til 70 år etter opphavspersonens dødsår.
<jo-erlend> æsj. 
<jo-erlend> jeg mente at det var noe sånt. 
<pider> sitter alle å ser på fotball eller?|-) 
<brik> næh
<Kagee> jeg sitter å ser på Sliders, så nei
<pider> obs en skriveleif også, skal være og der
<Kagee> sikker ?
<pider> ja, sitter og ser er ikke infinitiv
<jo-erlend> jeg ser på live-oppdateringer fra VG. :(
<jo-erlend> hvor går kampen?
<pider> aner ikke!
<pider> kona sier den går på tv2
<jo-erlend> bah. Typisk.
<pider> god det ikke er bare jeg som synes at fotball er kjedelig
<pider> O:-) 
<jo-erlend> fotball er moro. Det hadde vært hakket mer moro hvis NRK P1 funka. :(
<jo-erlend> fotball i tekstform er ikke fullt så moro.
<pider> ja p1 funker ikke på Rhythmbox
<jo-erlend> funker ikke via nettsidene deres heller. Det i Rhythmbox var vel en feed fra el aller annen høyskole som har fjernet den, tror jeg?
<Kagee> økonomiproblemer på høgskolen i østfold så vidt jeg forsto
<jo-erlend> ah. Det er vel forståelig.
<pider>  funker kansje i amarok?
<jo-erlend> ikke hvis feeden ikke sender.
<pider> hmmm
<jo-erlend> det ville ha vært nokså imponerende programmering i såfall :)
<pider> fikk god hjelp på forumet her i går, tusen takk, SlimG
<pider> får stelle litt med kona;-) 
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-27
<jo-erlend> noen som vet hvordan jeg unngår at webkit stjeler fokus når jeg bruker WebView.open(url)?
<jo-erlend> æsj, det er Google som gjør det med et teit javascript. Det er jo dønn harry.
<Kagee> echo '<div><h2 class="trainontime_result">28. mar 04:37 - 06:40' | sed -e 's/^[*.]>2//g'
<Kagee> hvorfor funker ikke dette?
<citoyen> fordi [] betyr klasse
<citoyen> prøv nøyaktig samme streng uten []
<citoyen> da mister du riktignok totallet, antar du helst ville beholdt det :P
<citoyen> men det er svar på spørsmålet ditt i alle fall
 * citoyen highlighter Kagee litt
<citoyen> (heter det klasse på norsk forresten? range på engelsk..)
<Kagee> citoyen: vel, det funka ikke -_-
<Kagee> jeg gjorde som du sa, og droppa [ og ]
<Kagee> ok, nå satte jeg .* i riktig rekkefølge, det hjelp
<citoyen> ah, ja
<citoyen> det gjorde jeg automatisk da jeg testet her :P
<citoyen> min erfaring med regex er at hvis du først har gjort en feil, er det ofte håpløst å debugge, i alle fall hvis regexen er litt lang
<citoyen> så min metode er som regel å begynne på nytt
<citoyen> så måten jeg løste spørsmålet ditt på var å forstå hva du prøvde å oppnå, så skrive regexen på nytt fra bunnen av, og så sammenligne min med din
<Kagee> mm
<Kagee> men pokker da
<Kagee> jeg vil matche på . bortsett fra ^
<Kagee> err - bortsett fra >
<Kagee> jeg skal fjerne alt fram til første >
<citoyen> du vil sitte igjen med ">28. mar 04:37 - 06:40"?
<citoyen> nei vent - du vil ha med h2 også?
<citoyen> og > som kommer før?
<citoyen> om det stemmer, prøv s/^.*></>/g
<citoyen> eh
<citoyen> om det stemmer, prøv s/^.*></></g
<citoyen> sånn!
<citoyen> men det kommer jo litt an på hvordan input ser ut
<Kagee> det at ( må escapes men ikke [ forvirrer meg litt
<citoyen> [ må vel også escapes hvis den kommer på en tvetydig plass?
<citoyen> dvs alle andre steder en inni en annen [], iirc
<Kagee> citoyen: http://pastebin.com/B220BQWz
<Kagee> resultatet
<Kagee> oneliner for å bruke med en trigger på en kanal jeg henger på :)
<geirha> Du kan la sed gjøre "grepingen"
<geirha> sed '/h2 class.../s|...|...|'
<Kagee> .... ?
<citoyen> husker jeg satt og skrev noen vanvittige regexer for forskjellige tallformater da jeg skrev masteroppgaven
<citoyen> tro om jeg kan finne dem igjen...
<geirha> i stedet for grep 'h2 class...' | sed 's|...|...|'
<citoyen> '^((((0+[1-9]|1[0-2])(-|\.)(0+[1-9]|[1-2][0-9]|3[0-1]))|((0+[1-9]|[1-2][0-9]|3[0-1])(-|\.)(0+[1-9]|1[0-2])))($|((-|\.)[0-9]{2,4}
<citoyen> :D
<citoyen> det er derfra jeg har regelen om "ikke debug, start på nytt" :P
<geirha> hehe
<Kagee> geirha: jeg ser ikke helt vordan
<Kagee> +h
<geirha> sed -n '/h2 class="trainontime_result"/s|^[^"]*[^>]*>\([^<]*\)[^"]*[^>]*>\([^<]*\).*|\1, \2|p'
<geirha> Glemte -n og p i stad
<Kagee> aha
<geirha> citoyen: Du er ikke helt på høyde med regexen for å validere en e-postadresse  http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pdw/Mail-RFC822-Address.html 
<geirha> :P
<citoyen> hehe, nei
<Kagee> http://pastebin.com/RVxbvY85 sed only
<Kagee> citoyen: takker
<citoyen> np
<geirha> lynx -nolist -dump 'http://m.nsb.no/category3887.html?html_type=html_web_4_0&trainontimesearch-departure_station=GJ%C3%98VIK&trainontimesearch-arrival_station=lunner&layout=simple&device_id=google_chrome' | sed -n '/^[^[:blank:]]/{N;N;s/\n\n/, /;p}'
<geirha> Har du sjekket om det ikke er noe API du kan bruke? Å trøske gjennom html med grep/sed/awk feiler fort.
<Kagee> ikke egnetlig
<Kagee> jeg tror jeg spør dem på twitter :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-19
<jo-erlend> herlig xkcd i dag. :)
<citoyen> fnis
<malin> hm, jeg tror ikke jeg skjønte den helt :)
<xt> malin: det står jo forklaringstekst nederst i stripa
<malin> ja, det gjør jo forsovidt det, men jeg kan ikke si jeg har hørt om det
<malin> hehe, ja, ja, :)
<malin> jeg skjønner den jo da
<malin> trodde først det var noe referanse til os-x, men var visst ikke det nei.
<Drupal> Noen som skal på tg12?
<malin> jeg skal ikke i alle fall
<Drupal> okidok :P
<malin> om du joiner #online , så er det nok en del der som skal avgårde :)
<malin> kanalen til linjeforeninga online, linjeforeninga for informatikk ved ntnu
<Drupal> irc.ubuntu.com?
<malin> mhm, men er vel samme om du har irc.ubuntu.com eller irc.freenode.com
<Drupal> oki
 * Drupal er trøtt..
 * malin gir Drupal en kopp kaffe og en bøtte redbull
 * Drupal takker malin
 * Drupal starter med redbullen
<Drupal> takk, hadde glemt jeg hadde med to bokser idag :P
<malin> aha
<malin> drikker fres jeg, ikke nå da, men da får man et rør med 20 tabletter i. 2 tabletter på en halvliter tilsvarer vel en redbull eller noe sånt om en tenker koffeinnehold. Bir billigere også :)
<Drupal> 80mg koffein per 250ml redbull
<Drupal> men må stikke til mattetime
 * Drupal løper
<Drupal> snakkes! :)
<malin> snakkes :)
<malin> hm.. kanskje han finner seg en Perl
<jo-erlend> mattetime og søvnmangel er en god kombinasjon. :)
<malin> neppe :)
<malin> med 5 millinoer nordmenn, hvor mange er Ubuntu-brukere?
<jo-erlend> vanskelig å si. 100k kanskje?
<geirha> minst 32
<jo-erlend> geirha, ser du her i kanalen? :)
<geirha> Ja, alle i kanalen, minus ubuntulog :)
<geirha> Antar det er en bot
<jo-erlend> her er det nemlig minst to som ikke er mennesker og jeg er ikke sikker på at alle som er igjen bruker Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> geirha, tipper kanskje at lubotu3 også er en bot.
<geirha> ok da. Minst 3. Malin, deg og meg
<geirha> Vi må foreta en folketelling!
<malin> geirha: enig der :)
<Drupal> Ja, dårlig kombinasjon med søvnmangel og mattetime, men vi driver med linjær vekst, hihi
<jo-erlend> tipper boka di kaller det "lineær" :)
<jo-erlend> geirha, jeg tenkte på det der i går, faktisk. Seriøst. Nå er det snart fotball igjen og da kommer irritasjonen med en gang.
<jo-erlend> Skal jeg 1) betale full pris for et halvt produkt siden jeg bruker Linux, 2) gi beng i fotball. 3) gi beng i å betale og bruke VLC istedenfor TV2 Sumo. <-- flotte valgmuligheter vi får.
<geirha> 2. Definitivt 2. :P
<Drupal> joa jo-erlend hehe
<jo-erlend> jeg mener. Vi har jo full støtte for TV2 Sumo, Netflix og alt det der. Det er bare DRM-en fra Microsoft som hindrer. Men det må jo være en mulighet for å få orden på det tullet der? Hvis man for eksempel først fant en liste over betalingstjenester som bruker den DRM-funksjonen. Så lager man en liste over brukere som har lyst på tjenestene de tilbyr. Så ganger man pris med brukere og demonstrerer hva Microsofts kunder taper.
<jo-erlend> forstår bare ikke at det der skal være et fullstendig uoverkommelig problem.
<jo-erlend> hvis vi sier at det er fem tusen linux-brukere i Norge som har lyst på TV2 eller Viasat, noe jeg tror er voldsomt pessimistisk, så er det altså et årlig tap på ti millioner kroner bare i Norge. Ville det koste ti millioner kroner å implementere DRM-en for Linux? Neppe. Jeg får bare ikke regnestykket til å gå opp.
<jo-erlend> Drupal, kanskje du kan spørre mattelæreren din? :)
<Drupal> Hva skulle jeg spurt mattelæreren om da?
<Drupal> Det går greit, skrivefeil
<jo-erlend> det var en fleip.
<jo-erlend> geirha, så en folketelling kunne absolutt være greit. Hvis vi for eksempel kunne demonstrere at TV2 kommer til å tape 100-200 millioner kroner over de neste fem årene hvis Linux ikke får støtte for Microsofts DRM... Skulle vel tro at TV2 i det minste gadd å ta en telefon til Microsofts kundeservice da, eller? :)
<geirha> Da sier vel andre enden; "Synd, trist, leit!"
<jo-erlend> men vi snakker om bare Norge. Hvis vi kunne lage en sånn liste globalt og  sett på det samlede tapet, så begynner vi jo å snakke om nokså store pengebeløp. Jeg mener... En milliard dollar her og en milliard dollar der. Skulle jo tro at noen ville være villige til å tjene litt penger på å lage en akseptabel løsning?
<jo-erlend> heh, jeg føler meg egentlig litt dum når jeg snakker om det. Det må være en eller annen veldig enkel forklaring på at vi har hatt en perfekt løsning i flere år, men fremdeles ikke kan gi pengene våre til selskaper som har betalt massevis av penger for å kunne selge den til sine kunder.
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-20
<geirha> Haha, seriøst?  http://www.dagbladet.no/2012/03/20/nyheter/innenriks/politikk/frp/sametinget/20759340/
<jo-erlend> ingenting overrasker meg med Fremskrittspartiet lenger. Det er lenge siden.
<jo-erlend> politikere generelt, når jeg tenker meg om. Hvor kommer de fra, egentlig? Lages de i samme fabrikk?
<geirha> Nei, det oser ikke akkurat fremskritt av dem.
<jo-erlend> kjenner at jeg får stadig mindre tiltro til dette "alle stemmer er like mye verdt"-systemet.
<jo-erlend> men vi må passe oss så vi ikke blir sniksamifisert.
<geirha> En dag jeg bladde gjennom kanalene på tven, så jeg at det hadde sniksamifisert seg samiske nyheter på en riksdekkende kanal... løpet er allerede kjørt!
<jo-erlend> neida. Det er ikke så ille enda. Men jeg har hørt rykter om at ekstremistiske samifister prøver å infiltrere Gilde. Målet er å gå over til reinsdyrkjøtt i salami. Kan du tenke deg noen mer effektiv propagandakrig? Plutselig finner du sami-salami på alle frokostbord i hele landet. Vi må gjøre noe før dette sniksamisalamifiseringsprosjektet går for langt!
<jo-erlend> vi burde sette opp en motstandsgruppe på Facebook. «Floccinaucinihilipilifiser sniksamisalamifiseringsprosjektet!» Catchy?
<geirha> mhm. Og lett å huske!
<jo-erlend> Flaks! http://www.norid.no/index.html?charset=UTF-8&query=Floccinaucinihilipilifisersniksamisalamifiseringsprosjektet.no
<jo-erlend> det er ledig!
<malin> jo-erlend: kan du prøve å trykke alt + f2 og skrive en kommando? hos meg får den opp resultater fra historikken i stedet for å starte kommandoen
<jo-erlend> ser du ikke "Resultater" i det hele tatt?
<jo-erlend> konkrete eksempler er fine.
<malin> det som skjer: ma nkan ikke starte ved å trykke enter, men kan starte ved å trykkke på resultatet ser jeg nå
<jo-erlend> hvilken versjon av Unity?
<malin> 5.6.0
<jo-erlend> altså, jeg kan ikke reprodusere det. Jeg bruker den funksjonen ca veldig mange ganger hver dag, så det hadde jeg merket raskt.
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> men jeg husker at du hadde noe liknende med et eller annet i dash for en tid tilbake. Har det gått over?
<malin> kan sjekke
<malin> nope...
<jo-erlend> tror ikke det er noen som tester Audacity før det slippes. Det er alltid fullt av bugs. Synd at det skal være sånn.
<jo-erlend> det er jo veldig fint når det funker. Det er bare så synd at det er så sjelden at det skjer.
<malin> jo-erlend: har nesten ikke brukt audacity, men kanskje man burde fått flere testere etc, men hvordan går det når så mange gjør ting frivillig?
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-21
<jo-erlend> malin, hvis noe, så er testing ekstra viktig når det er mange som gjør litt hver. Det er ikke noe problem å jobbe strukturert likevel.
<barf> Noen her som bruker 12.04 i produksjonsmiljø?
<si-m1> ja, jobbdesktopen min
<malin> barf: jeg bruker jo min til skolearbeide (programmering), om det kan sies å være produksjonsmiljøe veit jeg ikke men
<si-m1> men er somregel en dårlig ide å kjøre beta i prod
<malin> jeg ville nesten holdt meg kun til lts om det var servere i alle fall og kanskje til jobbmaskiner
<si-m1> men hittil virker det som at 12.04 er en stabil versjon av 11.10
<si-m1> og installasjonen av beta1-isoen gikk veldig smooth
<barf> Jeg tror ofte at det er dårlig å kjøre Microsoft beta i produksjon
<malin> det som e artig med å kjøre alfa + beta er at det nesten alltid går an å oppgradere til nyere pakker :p
<barf> Jeg har nå kjørt 12.04 m/MySQL 5.5 siden november, men må snart ta det i bruk.
<malin> jeg bruker 12.04 som server jeg, men det er jo ingen gui og det har ikke gått noe galt heller så
<jo-erlend> desktop er jo veldig mye mer komplisert, så det er mye mer som kan gå galt.
<jo-erlend> barf, men Windows' beta er for vanlige folk. Ubuntus betaer er for testere og utviklere, primært. Jeg ville ikke ha anbefalt Ubuntu til uskyldige enda.
<jo-erlend> jeg mener, Precise...
<barf> GUI bruker jeg Mac til, pleier kun å bruke linux via ssh
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<jo-erlend> Logoen til Fedora: http://openrtm.org/openrtm/sites/default/files/1002/fedora_logo.png
<jo-erlend> Logoen til Software Innovation: http://www.software-innovation.com/no/bransjer/pages/produksjon.aspx
<jo-erlend> litt på kanten, eller? :)
<si-m1> noen har hentet inspirasjon i alle fall
<Sakarias> Når TV Norge fikk lov til å bruke Novell sin logo, så går det der helt greit :P
<barf> Ja, fra tallet 8
<barf> jo-erlend: Det var kanskje ikke de 2 mest eiendommelige logoene i verden? Kravet for å unngå å være plagiat er 75% endring, det å vri et 8-tall 45 grader er vel public domain?
<jo-erlend> bare slo meg som litt vel likt for to "IT-leverandører".
<barf> Da jeg trykket på Fedora-linken forventet jeg å se en Indiana Jones hatt
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, som Novacut: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/00/TVNORGE_logo.png og TVNorge http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/00/TVNORGE_logo.png
<jo-erlend> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/apple-tried-to-hire-linus-torvalds-kill-linux <-- interessant.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: det er jo gammelt nytt... Linus har skrevet om det i "Just for fun"
<jo-erlend> åh.
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke hørt det før. :)
<Sakarias> Les boka til Torvalds
<Sakarias> da får du også vite at første "utkastet" til Linux var et terminalprogram han skrev for å koble seg til skolen
<barf> Hvordan får man installert nova-c
<barf> ut?
<barf> Jeg har lagt til kilden, men har kun installert dmedia.
<jo-erlend> aner ikke. :)
<jo-erlend> det eneste forholdet jeg har til Novacut er i forbindelse med CouchDB. Selve produktet har jeg aldri hatt noen interesse av.
<jo-erlend> VG Nett var snille nok til å utgi sine tall. De har sett 55 261 unike brukere med Linux i år, hvorav Ubuntu har 37 049.
<jo-erlend> så kan det naturligvis være noen som telles flere ganger, men så kan det også være endel som ikke leser VG, så selvom det ikke er et helt pålitelig tall, så er det jo i hvertfall noe. Langt mer pålitelig enn å bare telle hits i alle fall.
<jo-erlend> det interessante var at Linux totalt så en stor oppgang etter at Unity ble lansert i 11.04. Og det har holdt seg på et jevnt høyere nivå siden.
<jo-erlend> Fedora hadde forøvrig 1146, hvis noen skulle lure på det.
<jo-erlend> http://ubuntuone.com/4ftiPYrQgmLA37SRjx47Vl <-- grafikken.
<jo-erlend> det kan jo ikke finnes noen annen god grunn til at de skulle se en sånn oppsving i Juni?
<jo-erlend> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/ <-- der har vi noe...
<jo-erlend> jeg hørte med kontakten for Sverige nå og han mener at vi burde kunne få det hvis vi vil. Jeg synes at vi bør ville det.
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-22
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: er ett av de penere ubuntu drupal draktene jeg har sett
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, SlimG var også helt klar for et bytte, så da tar jeg kontakt med han som har ansvaret for webben i Sverige i dag.
<jo-erlend> snakket såvidt med ham i går og alt virket fint.
<SlimG> Jeg driver å forsøker å endre endel filer med find+sed over nettverk mot en win2008 filserver via mount.cifs, men hver gang sed endrer en fil, blir readonly flagget satt i NTFS på windows-serveren, og jeg manuelt fjerne readonly flagget på windows servere, noen idéer til hvorfor dette skjer?
<geirha> sed -i opretter en ny fil som den i tur vil prøve å "chmodde" lik den gamle filen
<geirha> Antageligvis får den ikke lov til å "chmodde"
<geirha> Hvis du bruker en filredigerer isteden (f.eks. ed eller ex), bør du ikke ha noe problem med filrettigheter.
<geirha> Det går sikkert an å konfigurere cifs til å håndtere endring av filrettigheter "riktig" også, men det er jeg ikke så erfaren på.
<SlimG> hjertlig takk geirha, ser ut til å være problemet mitt ja
<SlimG> "touch dennefilen" oppretter en 755 fil, kjører jeg "sed -i" på denne filen, blir den 555
<geirha> Merkelig.
<SlimG> har sed en egen umask?
<geirha> Hvis du kjører chmod 755 på den da, får du endret?
<SlimG> ja, og da forsvinner faktisk readonly flagget fra NTFS óg
<geirha> Hm. Rart.
<SlimG> ser for meg en stygg "sed -i 's/this/that/' $fil;chmod 755 {} $fil"
<SlimG> sett bort fra {} :P
<geirha> Den håndterer det fint i ext4 her
<jo-erlend> SlimG, hei! Du, har du litt tid klokken 14.00? Jeg har avtalt en prat med HakanS, som er svenske web-ansvarlige da. Men jeg har ikke det minste peiling på Drupal, så det hadde vært fint hvis du kunne være med.
<jo-erlend> skulle forresten veldig gjerne hatt støtte for Ubuntu SSO på hjemmesidene og forum.
<malin> jo-erlend: denne kan være av interesse https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltE_ekc8kE8
<malin> eller den kan da være av interesse for flere enn jo-erlend :)
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg har sett den. Dessverre ødela testeren ved å kjøre det virtuelt, så han fant ikke ut hvordan han kunne lukke vinduer og sånt, siden panelet fra virtualiseringsløsningen kom i veien. Dessuten måtte han bruke Unity 2D, som var helt ny og nokså primitiv da han prøvde det.
<jo-erlend> men interessant video likevel.
<malin> ja, jeg skjønte ikke at det var virituelt først. De burde jo enten installert det, eller kjørt fra usb-stick
<malin> men det var forstyrrende at panelet til virtualboxdukket opp i stedet for ubuntu sitt panel :S
<jo-erlend> ja, det ødela mye. Men man kan ikke skylde bare på det. Jeg tror ikke at han oppdaget Ubuntu-knappen i det hele tatt, hvis jeg husker riktig?
<malin> jeg har ikke sett helt ferdig, men jeg er på slutten og han har ikke oppdaget den enda
<malin> og det er jo ikke hans skyld om han ikke har skjønt at den kan trykkes på heller
<malin> jeg bruker forøvrig ikke worspaces fordi app-switcheren ikke switcher mellom annet enn ting på samme virituelle worskpace
<jo-erlend> skyld er jo uansett uinteressant. Spørsmålet er hvorfor han ikke prøvde.
<malin> ja
<malin> kanskje det ikke kommer godt nok frem at det er mulig å trykke der?
<jo-erlend> malin, alt+f1 lar deg bytte mellom alle da.
<malin> alt + f1 her, gjør docken synlig med ubuntu-logoen markert/lysende, men ikke noe switching der
<malin> jeg har nok gnåla om dette før, men husker ikke hva enden på visa ble sist
<jo-erlend> malin, jo, du bruker piltaster.
<malin> nei, får ikke noe måte å bytte til andre vinduer på
<jo-erlend> hvis du installerer quicklist-greia til Alan Bell (du må slå opp) så kan du bytte mellom vinduer
<malin> aha
<jo-erlend> det der ble forøvrig gjort fordi det var voldsomt mange som klaget over at programmer fra andre arbeidsområder ble vist. :)
<malin> hehe :)
<malin> for meg blir det lettere å ha det motsatt
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det er helt herlig at det bare viser programmer fra samme arbeidsområde.
<malin> da blir det lettere for meg å bare ha alt i en, ellers blir det mer tastkombinasjoner for å bytte mellom to programmer som er på to workspaces
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg bruker arbeidsområder som kontekster. For eksempel, når jeg sitter her nå, så er jeg i den generelle konteksten. Når jeg skal ta en pause og spille gitar, så går jeg ti arbeidsområdet under, når jeg programmerer, så gjør jeg det i arbeidsområdet til høyre og når jeg tester, så gjør jeg det nederst til høyre.
<malin> aha
<jo-erlend> jeg bytter ikke direkte mellom programmer i forskjellige arbeidsområder. Jeg har for eksempel en annen Firefox for musikk enn jeg har til programmering.
<malin> aha, det har jeg ikke tenkt på
<malin> jeg kan jo ha egne instanser av opera i hvert arbeidsområde
<jo-erlend> mhm
<jo-erlend> det er ikke helt knirkefritt. Hvis jeg for eksempel driver og programmerer og jeg får en varsling fra xchat, som er i det generelle arbeidsområdet.. Hvis jeg da får en lenke som jeg klikker på, så åpnes den i programmeringsområdet i stedenfor det generelle. Det er litt irriterende, men ikke så veldig.
<malin> joa, det virker jo forsovidt nå, men ikke med swithceren
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> jeg synes som sagt at det er fint. :)
<jo-erlend> veldig, veldig fint.
<jo-erlend> men det der er et veldig komplisert tema. Det kommer litt an på hvordan man jobber. Det er mange som bruker arbeidsområder mer som et layout av vinduer. Det er en helt annen måte å jobbe på enn jeg gjør.
<malin> ja
<malin> jeg har jo tenkt før at jeg ønsker f.eks. en workspace for nettleser, en for chat, en for e-post og for f.eks. programmering eller tekstbehandling
<malin> så måten jeg jobber på fungeter visst ikke med hvordan worspaceswitcheren fungerer :)
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg tror at det er ganske vanlig. Det er ikke så rart. Unity er fremdeles veldig nytt og litt annerledes, så det kan være lett å prøve å gjøre ting på andre måter enn det er meningen å gjøre ting.
<jo-erlend> dessuten er jo naturligvis ikke Unity perfekt heller.
<malin> ja
<malin> men om jeg har opera i bunn i alle worspacene, så kan det jo gjøre ting lettere, spesielt om jeg kunne syncet de, så de viste det samme i alle :p
<jo-erlend> ehhe..
<jo-erlend> du mener altså; hvis du kunne høyreklikke i tittellinjen til programmet og velge "alltid på synlig arbeidsområde"? :)
<malin> hehe f.eks., men det går vel allerede?
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Beklager bortetid, kan stjele meg noen minutter nå
<SlimG> jo-erlend: hvor holder dere til?
<jo-erlend> SlimG, genialt!
<jo-erlend> tøyeblikk.
<malin> men da er jo noe av problemene kanskje borte
<jo-erlend> SlimG, hopper du inn i #ubuntu-nordic?
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Jeg ser ikkeno lilla på det nye temaet, jeg skal studere dette nærmere i kveld
<jo-erlend> SlimG, det der er det gamle. Det var to av dem.
<jo-erlend> SlimG, han sa feil først. Det er https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se-webmasters/ubuntu-se-web/drupal-udtheme som er riktig, ikke  drupal_ubuntu-se-theme
<malin> Hva kan være galt når jeg får tilgang til nettsiden om jeg går via domenet fra en maskin som ikke er koblet til mitt nettverk. Bruker jeg nettleseren min og er på samme nettverk får jeg kun tilgang til nettsiden via lokal ipadresse og ikke via domenet mit.
<fdoving> hmm.. altså, du får tilgang fra f.eks. naboen sitt nett? - men ikke ditt eget hjemmenett?
<malin> f.eks.
<malin> jeg får tilgang via lokal-ipadresse, men det er litt tungvint
<malin> jeg får forøvrig eksternt ikke kontakt med en wiki jeg har laget
<malin> den får jeg kun tilgang på internet
<malin> snålt
<malin> mediawiki
<fdoving> dette er igrunn normalt.
<malin> mulig, men det var ikke slik tidligere
<fdoving> jaha? - ny router eller noe slikt?
<fdoving> jeg tipper det stopper i router/firewall
<fdoving> hvis du har lokal dns-server så kan du overstyre ip-adressen til domenet.
<fdoving> slik at du får brukt lokal-ip på lokalnettet.
<malin> nei, har hatt routeren lenge jeg
<malin> jeg bruker google sin dns-server såvidt jeg veit. 8.8.8.8 og 8.8.4.4
<malin> fdoving: men hva er greia? port-forwarding, eller port-triggering?
<malin> jeg har satt opp med porttriggering
<malin> for port 80
<fdoving> malin: ja, greia er som regel at routeren blokkerer trafikk som går ut fra lokalnettet og inn på internett-siden igjen.
<fdoving> hvilken router er det?
<malin> det er en wnr2000v2 med firmwareversjon: 1.1.2.50
<fdoving> har du et modem eller noe også?
<malin> ah, je ser jo at triggering ikke er ideelt for webservere, så der kan jo noe av problemet ligge
<malin> ja, det er et thomson tcm420
<fdoving> jeg ville brukt port-forwarding.
<malin> ja, jeg ska bytte nå for å prøve det
<fdoving> du får public ip på wnr2000, ikke sant?
<malin> ha
<malin> nå fikk jeg accessert internt med domenet
<malin> om jeg får public ip på den? hm at jeg kan se den public-ipen der? ja
<fdoving> hvis du har brukt port-triggering kan det være hele problemet.
<malin> det var tydeligvis en del av problemet i alle fall ja
<malin> sliter enda med ekstern tilgang til wikien jeg lager
<malin> kan det være pga porten som mysql bruker?
<fdoving> aner ikke, forklar hva du sliter med, så kan jeg gjette.
<malin> når jeg går til <mittdomene>/<wikinavn>  fra et eksternt nett (utenfor mitt lokalnett) så får jeg ikke tilgang til wikien
<malin> gjør jeg det internt, er det null problem
<fdoving> viser det noe i loggene på webserveren?
<malin> har ikke sjekket
<fdoving> fungerer <mittdomene> uten /wikinavn eksternt?
<malin> ja
<malin> faktisk sjekket jeg ikke, sjekker nå og det ser ikke ut som noe virker eksternt nå
<fdoving> ok, sjekk loggene på webserveren.
<malin> hva skal jeg se etter?
<malin> og er det i error.log feks.?
<fdoving> nei, hvis ingenting fungerer eksternt får du sikkert ikke opp noe i loggene.
<malin> nei, det fungerer ikke eksternt. Det fungerte altså eksternt i sted, snålt, forskjellen er at jeg nå har forwardring og ikke triggering på portene i rotueren
<fdoving> hvis jeg forstår triggering rett, så åpnes valgte porter inn, når det er trafikk på valgte porter ut. det vil du ikke ha til en webserver.
<fdoving> du vil ha åpent for trafikk hele tiden.
<malin> ja
<malin> og jeg ser jo nå at triggering ikke er ideelt i det heletatt, men det er altså rettet nå, men nå får jeg jo ikke tilgang eksternt :)
<malin> http://pastebin.com/jYekBvLt
<malin> http://pastebin.com/5dRLdy0B
<vlt> malin: Takk for highlighting, jeg skal se på dette ;-)
<malin> harj eg highlighta?
<malin> men takk om du titter på det
<malin> jeg må snart dra
<malin> men er tilbake i kveld
<vlt> malin: pastebin linken har navnet mitt på slutten …
<malin> ah, i linken der :p lol, nå så jeg det
<malin> haha
<jo-erlend> nå gleder jeg meg litt til å få gjort ting med hjemmesidene. Tror det nye designet vil bli veldig bra.
<itmannen_> Hej vårt grannland i väster
<malin> jeg er tilbake
<RoyK> http://twitpic.com/4ewlw0 :D
<malin> forstår ikke hvorfor jeg enda ikke får opp nettsiden min med domenet
<malin> det pussige er at jeg kan nå med domenet mitt aksessere torrent-daemon sin webinterface
<malin> og logge meg inn på routeren min
<RoyK> hvilket domene?
<malin> malinkb.dyndns.org
<RoyK> dårlig med svar fra 46.9.12.40
<malin> oi... lastebil-horno i pc-en...
<malin> *horn
<malin> hm.. så du får ingen svar
<RoyK> rsk@sjanten:~$ telnet malinkb.dyndns.org http
<RoyK> Trying 46.9.12.40...
<RoyK> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<RoyK> rsk@sjanten:~$
<malin> jeg kan sshe meg inn med domenet f.eks.
<malin> men altså virker ikke apache
<RoyK> svarer på ssh, ja
<malin> mhm
<malin> forskjellen fra før og nå var at da domenet virket, brukte jeg porttriggering
<malin> nå bruker jeg portforvarding
<RoyK> porttrigging?
<malin> mhm
<malin> men det er visst ikke ideelt for webservere
<malin> da den kun er åpen når det er trafikk
<RoyK> aner ikke...
<malin> oki
<malin> uansett, jeg kjører portforwarding nå på blant annet port 80
<RoyK> port forwarding bør funke vel så bra
<RoyK> den viderekobler jo bare forespørselen om ting er gjort riktig
<RoyK> start wireshark eller tcpdump på port 80, så ser du jo om noe kommer inn
<malin> ja, men hva kan være galt når det ikke virker?
<malin> ah
<malin> det kan jeg jo prøve
 * RoyK skal gjøre et nytt forsøk på å sove før han må opp kl seks
<malin> er det tcpdump 80   ?
<RoyK> tcpdump port 80
<malin> tcpdump: no suitable device found
<RoyK> eller tcp and port 80 eller …
<RoyK> sudo
<malin> nå skjer det noe ja
<RoyK> og sleng på -i eth0 eller noe sånt om du har flere nettkort - tcpdump leser bare fra ett
<malin> kun eth0 på serveren
<RoyK> kommer det noe?
<malin> ja
<RoyK> prøvde å telnette inn på 80
<malin> nå skjedde det en del her ja
<RoyK> kjører apache, da?
<RoyK> nei… jeg må sove
<RoyK> snakkes senere
<malin> 2~http://pastebin.com/DfXZgG2N
<malin> oki, sove godt:)
<malin> kan ikke si jeg ser noe fra apache, men den kjører ja, det virker jo internt
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-23
<malin> hm, kanskje det er ddclient som fusker. apache2 fungerer jo, for jeg får jo pp nettsiden lokalt
<si-m1> hva skjer?
<malin> jeg får ikke tilgang til dette domenet fra internett (men får tilgang lokalt (lan))
<malin> malinkb.dyndns.org
<si-m1> hva slår det opp til lokalt da?
<malin> til domenet der
<malin> men ddclient sier dette: http://pastebin.com/RvKGEgPe
<si-m1> jepp
<si-m1> er 46.9.12.49 det slår opp til herfra
<malin> lokalt får jeg tilgang til nettsiden med domene og ip
<malin> ja
<si-m1> og får svar på ssh ja
<malin> mhm
<si-m1> på port 80 forsvinner ting på vegen
<malin> sjekket http-forwardinga (port 80) den stod ulikt de jeg har satt opp manuelt til kun tcp og ikke tcp/udp, så endret til det, men det ser ikke ut til å endre noe
<malin> ja
<malin> men why... :S
<si-m1> rart det funker lokalt om ikke hosten slår opp til internip hos deg
<si-m1> oj
<si-m1> den svarer på 8080
<malin> damn
<malin> eller nei, det skal den
<malin> det er for å logge meg til routeren
<si-m1> netgear
<malin> *logge meg på
<si-m1> jess
<malin> mm
<malin> stemmer
<malin> netgear wnr1000v2
<si-m1> så er nok forward som ikke virker for port 80 for en eller annen grunn
<malin> er et jeg også lurer på
<si-m1> bør nesten være det
<malin> hm, kan det være bug i nyeste firmwaren deres mon tro. Jeg kan jo prøve å sette opp port 80 manuelt i stedet for å velge http fra listen over prekonfiguerte portforwardinger
<si-m1> jau
<si-m1> sikkert likegreit
<si-m1> bare lag en helt lik som ssh-greia
<si-m1> bare med port 80
<si-m1> så burde det funk
<malin> har gjort det nå
<malin> funger ikke enda... ser det ut til
<malin> hm, restarte apache2 + ddclient først kanskje?
<si-m1> burde ikke trenge det
<si-m1> prøv å koble til maskinen på lokal ip
<si-m1> se om den svarer på port 80
<si-m1> hvis den gjør det så er det nok bare forward som ikke virker
<malin> altså koble maskine til lokalipen til serveren for å få opp nettsiden med lokalip?
<malin> får nettsiden opp med lokalip også
<si-m1> jepp
<si-m1> da er det nok bare forward som er på syre
<malin> jeg kan prøve å deaktivere nat i routeren
<si-m1> vi vet jo at dyndnsdelen funker
<malin> evt. aktivere upnp?
<si-m1> og at apache funker
<malin> mhm
<si-m1> så da gjenstår bare forward
<malin> så vi bør egentlig utelukke at det er der feilen ligger.... :)
<si-m1> mm
<malin> jeg har upnp av, jeg kan sette den på, så se
<si-m1> ja klart..
<malin> får jeg vel også opp evt. porter som slipper igjennom også
<si-m1> aner ikke hvor bra slikt virker
<si-m1> på servere
<si-m1> men hvis du allerede har satt opp statisk forward
<si-m1> så er det vel ikke mye upnp kan gjøre
<si-m1> btw..
<si-m1> det kan være en firewallgreie på netgearen også
<si-m1> som blokkerer port 80
<si-m1> i tillegg til fowrad altså
<si-m1> *forward
<malin> hm. det kan tenkes, nå prøve jeg å aktivere upnp
<si-m1> du kan jo evt. prøve å bytte prot på apache
<si-m1> *port
<si-m1> til f.eks. 82
<malin> oki, hvordan gjør jeg det?
<si-m1> og se om forward på port 82 funker bedre
<si-m1> hmm kommer an på distro
<malin> jeg kan jo prøve det i alle fall
<malin> ubuntu
<si-m1> pleier å være noe ala /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<malin> ja, jeg så den i sted, så kanskje der
<si-m1> skal stå Listen 80 et sted
<si-m1> bytte den ut med Listen 82
<si-m1> så er du vel i gang
<si-m1> og restarte apache
<Kagee> hvorfor driver dere å snakker om upnp? er apache upnpcompatibel ?
<si-m1> så kan du jo teste lokalt først
<si-m1> Kagee: tviler
<si-m1> but who knows :P
<si-m1> er jo ubuntu
<si-m1> men er vel tryggest å kjøre det manuelt
<si-m1> aiai
<si-m1> port 82 funker nåp
<malin> funker det hos deg?
<si-m1> jepp
<si-m1> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at malinkb.dyndns.org Port 82
<malin> får ikke lastet her
<malin> pussig
<malin> prøver jeg lokalt, så sliter den med å laste alt
<si-m1> Not Found
<si-m1> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<si-m1> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at malinkb.dyndns.org Port 82
<si-m1> er jo ingenting der
<si-m1> men får svar fra apache
<si-m1> det er et steg i riktig retning
<malin> ja, jeg får ikke noe her
<si-m1> aha.. merkelig
<malin> lokalt får jeg bare halve siden, og ekstern ingenting
<si-m1> heh
<si-m1> spesielt
<malin> stopper på elements 3/5
<si-m1> er vel noe routinggreier som feiler
<malin> ja :p
<malin> virker sånn
<si-m1> du burde i alle fall nå den på lokal ip
<si-m1> på port 82
<si-m1> men klart, den får jo annen host
<si-m1> så vhostgreiene vil nok matche litt forskjellig
<malin> ah
<malin> lokalip funker helt fint
<malin> ekstern stopper på 3/5
<si-m1> meneh, da vet du i alle fall at det er port 80 som er sperra i routeren
<si-m1> et sted
<malin> ja
<si-m1> pleier å være for å hindre at man når admininterfacet til routeren utenfra
<malin> ah
<malin> nå fant jeg ut hvor jeg setter NAT fra secure til open
<malin> nå laster den ikke internt på esktern ip i det heletatt
<malin> finner ingen steder den blokker port 80
<malin> men skal prøve å kjøre uten nat litt
<si-m1> hmm
<si-m1> meneh, kan godt hende den heter noe annet også.. type don't allow access to admin from WAN
<si-m1> eller noe ala det
<si-m1> regner med at admingrensesnittet lå på port 80 før
<malin> nok noe jeg har gjort galt med portendirnga, for satte tilbake ti 80 og da virker den internet med ekstern ip igjen
<si-m1> jepp men funker ikke for noe andre
<malin> tror admin-grensesnittet har vært på 8080 hele tiden faktisk, men jeg kan alltids deaktivere
<si-m1> hehe
<malin> hehe :)
<malin> veldig hjemmekjær hjemmeside
<malin> ingen får se....
<malin> litt sjenert den stakkars
<malin> åj, nå fant jeg synderen
<malin> prøv nå du
<malin> den likte ikke at remote management stod på :S
<malin> men trenger jo ikke remote management
<si-m1> heh
<malin> men så får jeg ikke tilgang til wikien min
<si-m1> sjåderja
<malin> ser jeg
<malin> men det kan jo tenkes det er fordi den er på en annen port?
<si-m1> hvorfor er den det?
<malin> usikker
<si-m1> er vel bare å sette opp en egen vhost for den
<malin> mener den var default på port 3000 et eller annet
<malin> er det lett å sette det opp?
<si-m1> jepp
<si-m1> bare hive inn en ekstra sak i /etc/apache2/sites-available
<malin> ah, så ikke verre :)
<si-m1> pleier å ligge noe der fra før
<si-m1> også kjøre a2ensite navn
<si-m1> med sudo først
<malin> hva legger man inn?
<si-m1> hemm
<si-m1> kommer litt an på
<malin> har en default og en default-ssl
<si-m1> ja, kan sikkert bruke default
<si-m1> kopier den til en ny fil
<si-m1> så trenger du noe ala
<si-m1> <VirtualHost *:80>
<si-m1>   DocumentRoot /sti/til/opplegget
<malin> hvor skal jeg legge den nye fila? under sites-available?
<si-m1> ja
<malin> men jeg kan kalle den hvaj eg vil?
<si-m1> jepp
<malin> :)
<si-m1> du må kjøre a2ensite <navn> etterpå
<si-m1> for å skru den på
<malin> der <navn> er navnet på den fila?
<si-m1> da blir den symlenket inn i /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<si-m1> jepp
<malin> aha
<malin> ser ikke ut som det virker enda
<si-m1> hemm
<malin> jeg endret DocumentRoot til stien til wikien
<si-m1> glemte en liten ting
<malin> ah
<si-m1> du har jo bare et hostnavn
<malin> jau
<si-m1> så da må du nesten editere den du bruker nå isteden
<si-m1> og sette opp alias
<si-m1> til f.eks. /wiki
<si-m1> på den
<malin> og da har jeg tidigere kun trengt å kjøre: malinkb.dyndns.org/<mappen wikien ligger i>
<si-m1> ja, hvis wikien ligger i en undermappe av der resten ligger
<si-m1> så burde det funke
<malin> så jeg trenger ikke sette opp en enabled site ogs ånt?
<si-m1> hvis ikke så må du sette opp alias
<si-m1> niks
<malin> ah
<si-m1> så du kan bare disable den igjen
<si-m1> a2dissite elns
<malin> oki
<si-m1> også bare endrer du defaulten eller hva du bruker
<si-m1> evt. så bare har du wikien i en undermappe
<si-m1> av resten av siten
<malin> det er det jeg har nå og det fungerte tidligere og fungerer internt
<malin> men ikke eksternt
<malin> ser den finner hele adressen til wikien når jeg prøver eksternt
<malin> men den endrer domenet mitt til lokalipen
<si-m1> åja
<si-m1> da er det nok wikioppsett
<si-m1> som er feil
<si-m1> står sikkert domene et sted inne i wikien
<malin> pussig, jeg må skrive hele adressen mailnkb.dyndns.org/<navnpåwiki>/index.php/Hovedside
<malin> det trengte man ikke før
<malin> ja
<si-m1> hvordan da mener du?
<si-m1> tenker du på index.php?
<si-m1> det fikses med rewrite
<si-m1> ligger sikkert en .htaccess inne i wikimappen
<si-m1> det må også enables i apache2-configen
<si-m1> for at den skal lese de filene
<malin> hm
<si-m1> AllowOverride yes
<si-m1> elns
<si-m1> inne i apacheconfig et sted
<malin> i httpd.conf ?
<malin> eler i apacheconfig ja
<si-m1> sammen med den DocumentRoot
<si-m1> som peker dit du har ting nå
<si-m1> pleier å være en sånn der <Directory />
<si-m1> eller noe ala det
<si-m1> hvis du hiver inn AllowOverride all der
<si-m1> så funker det vel
<si-m1> .htaccess er configdeler som kan leses av apache hvis du setter det opp til å tillate det
<si-m1> hvor den kan legge til ekstra apacheconfig som gjelder for katalogen den ligger
<si-m1> f.eks ting som at du krever autentisering for å se siden
<malin> så jeg skal gjøre dette i sites-available?
<si-m1> eller rewrite av url
<si-m1> må gjøre dette i filen som sier at DocumentRoot er der du har filene dine
<si-m1> ligger kanskje i default-filen
<si-m1> eller i httpd.conf
<si-m1> eller noe slikt
<si-m1> varierer litt
<si-m1> husker ikke hva som er vanlig på ubuntu
<si-m1> står sikkert AllowOverride none der
<malin> ja, fant i default
<malin> satte den til all, yes gav meg error
<si-m1> bare bytt den til all så burde det funke
<malin> men må jeg gjøre noe etter det?
<si-m1> ja, tror det skal være all
<si-m1> ikke yes
<malin> jeg reloadet apache
<si-m1> burde holde det ja
<malin> tja, det skjer ikke så mye enda i alle fall
<malin> den loader og loader....
<malin> eksternt altså
<si-m1> hm?
<si-m1> hvor er denne wikien?
<malin> internt virker det, men når jeg bruker domenet mitt, blir en omdirigert til lokalip
<malin> i /var/www
<malin> så har jeg den i en mappe der
<si-m1> hvis du blir omdirigert så er det nok noe feil i setupen til wikien
<malin> jau, kanskje det går an å reconfiguere den
<si-m1> jepp, hva heter mappen, eller er det hemmelige ting der?
<malin> evt. må jeg vel redigere LocalSettings
<malin> den er i alle fall hemmelig foreløpig
<si-m1> er sikkert inne i LocalSettings du setter det opp
<si-m1> hvis det er mediawiki
<malin> ja
<si-m1> så skal det stå en linje med hva domenet ditt heter
<si-m1> den må du sette til dyndnsdomenet
<si-m1> $wgDomain elns
<si-m1> iirc
<malin> ja det var wgServer
<malin> og jeg endret den fra lokalip til domene mitt og vips
<malin> så nå funker den
<si-m1> nice
<malin> jau
<malin> linken ser litt stygg ut, men får så være
<si-m1> skal være lett å fikse med .htaccess-greiene
<malin> er på hovedsiden og vips er jeg på domene/wikinavn/index.php/Hovedside
<malin> ah
<si-m1> jepp
<malin> men jeg forstod ikke .htaccess-greiene :(
<si-m1> men allowoverride burde fiksa det
<si-m1> sjekk om du har en fil .htaccess inne i wikimappa
<malin> ser ikke sånn ut
<si-m1> husker ikke om den ligger der som default eller ikke
<malin> med mindre den ligger i en av undermappene
<si-m1> mulig den ligger i en undermappe eller noe slikt ja
<si-m1> find /wiki -name '*htaccess*'
<si-m1> elns
<si-m1> http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Short_URL/Apache_Rewrite_rules
<si-m1> er noe doc der og
<si-m1> på hvordan du kan fikse manuelt
<malin> ja :)
<malin> får i alle fall til å bruke det, men får ikke opp nettsiden :p men får jo kortere adresse
<si-m1> hm?
<malin> får: internal server error
<malin> men tipper jeg må konfigujere den .htaccessfila på en annen måte
<si-m1> aha
<si-m1> sikkert
<malin> nei
<malin> fikk jo til litt, men siden ble vekke, så får se på det siden, er jo helt borte her, trøtt :p
<malin> natti :) og 1000takk for hjelpen si-m1 :)
<malin> tror jeg fant en step by step guide på det nå, men for trøtt
<si-m1> no probelms
<si-m1> jau, begynner å bli tida nå
<jo-erlend> heh. Jeg husker at jeg klaget, for mange år siden, over at det var vanskelig å finne web-apps man har installert fra arkivet. I 2012 er det fremdeles like vanskelig.
<jo-erlend> hvordan i allverden finner man drupal?
<geirha> rt*m? :P
<jo-erlend> jeg holder på å lese kildekoden nå.
<jo-erlend> det er jo fantastisk brukervennlig.
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Ble ikke mye lilla det nye temaet, tror ikke vi sitter på samme tema-kode som ubuntu-se
<SlimG> skal studere mer i dag, og kontakte dem om nødvendig
<jo-erlend> SlimG, han ga deg to. Han sa feil først.
<jo-erlend> du fikk det gamle først, så fikk du det nye.
<SlimG> Jeg hentet drupal-udtheme, den første linken var ikke til noe bazaar
<SlimG> Så det var kun den siste linken som pekte på en bazaar
<jo-erlend> nei, det var to.
<SlimG> Hvis jeg vil bytte tegn nummer 13 på hver eneste linje i en fil med "BLABLA", hvilket verktøy er tingen da?
<Kagee> SlimG: fortell meg når du finner svaret
<jo-erlend> SlimG, 1)  https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se-webmasters/ubuntu-se-web/drupal_ubuntu-se-theme
<geirha> tja, ed, ex, sed, awk, ...
<jo-erlend> SlimG, 2) https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se-webmasters/ubuntu-se-web/drupal-udtheme
<Sakarias> og ikke glem perl
<geirha> printf %s\\n 'g/\(.\{12\}\)./s//\1BLABLA/' w | ed -s fil
<Kagee> SlimG: "replace nth character" var en god søkestreng
<geirha> awk '{print substr($0,1,12) "BLABLA" substr($1,14)}'
<jo-erlend> kan forøvrig ikke katte at Drupal er så populært.
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Jeg hentet nummer 2 aka. drupal-udtheme, kan prøve den første óg
<geirha> while IFS= read -r line; do printf '%sBLABLA%s\n' "${line:0:12}" "${line:13}"; done < fil
<SlimG> god søkestreng indeed Kagee
<jo-erlend> SlimG, bah. Den andre er jo tom.
<jo-erlend> SlimG, ser ut til at det kan ligge i documentroot. Men der er det jo også mye annet.
<SlimG> Jeg kan nok få skilt temaet ut med spett, med mindre de har puttet noe inn i drupal-koden
<jo-erlend> da får vi bare krysse fingrene. :)
<malin> si-m1: Det pussige er at når jeg setter opp ting enten med LocalSettings.php eller .htaccess, så får jeg internal error 500 på wikien. Så er vel ikke rett i forbindelse med å korte ned url-en
<malin> så kan man jo lure på om det er meg det er noe rart med også, for jeg føler det er en gjenganger at jeg ikke får til ting :)
<si-m1> hehe pleier å stå litt mer i error.log til apache
<Sakarias> error.log er uunværlig :P
<malin> si-m1: ja, jeg har sjekket litt der, kan tenkes den sier litt
<malin> en del med file does not exist
<malin> hadde jeg forstått hvordan de editeringssakene for å endre urlen egentlig v irker, så hadde det nok vært null problem
<Sakarias> en wiki du prøver å sette opp?
<malin> mhm
<malin> får tilgang og alt sånt, men urlen ser litt stygg ut....
<si-m1> Sakarias: er rewrite til mediawiki som mangler
<si-m1> for å fjerne index.php/
<malin> si-m1: ja, jeg har aktivert rewrite ved å kjøre: sudo a2enmod rewrite
<si-m1> ah yes.. da mangler du vel bare den .htaccessfila
<malin> mulig, men jeg har prøvd å hacke LocalSettings.php
<malin> får det ikke til der,
<malin> har også prøvd å kombinere med .htaccess
<malin> men neida
<malin> hender jeg får vekk index.php, men da får jeg ikke opp siden, evt. får jeg feil side opp osv osv
<Sakarias> malin: du har restartet apache etter at du enablet modulen?
<Sakarias> og du har sjekket at modulen har blitt lastet?
<malin> ja
<si-m1> trenger ikke røre localsettings før du har fått wikien til å virke med htaccess og /Hovedside
<si-m1> localsettings fikser bare urlene i linkene etterp
<Sakarias> og, er vhost satt opp med "Allow overide" ?
<malin> nå fikk jeg det til å virke...
<Sakarias> "AllowOverride"
<malin> eneste nå er at bildene har forsvunnet, men var faktisk noe feil i guidene
<malin> i guidene står det at man skal skrive i LocalSettings.php -->> $wgArticlePath      = "$wgScript/$1";
<malin> mens det skal være $wgArticlePath = "$wgScript/?title=$1";
<si-m1> tror ikke det skal det etter du har fått opp rewrite
<malin> tror ikke hva?
<malin> hm.. hvorfor ble wikilogoen borte..., nå er det kun den defaulte-logoen som er i bruk da
<jo-erlend> hihihi: http://www.digi.no/892726/naa-skal-ubuntu-forstaa-hva-informasjonen-betyr
<malin> si-m1: linken til bildet ser jo rett ut men
<jo-erlend> han glemte å ta med referansene til Zeitgeist, men ok.
<malin> nice jo-erlend
<malin> ah, kanskje du kan få oppdatert artikkelen?
<malin> her skjer ikke noe om jeg trykker super + p :p
<jo-erlend> ikke super+p. Super og så p :)
<jo-erlend> men du må jo uansett ha programmet installert først. :)
<malin> ah klart
<malin> hehe ja, det er jo også klart. Jeg får opp printer
<jo-erlend> men det der er egentlig et altfor stort tema for én artikkel. Men poenget var egentlig å vekke litt interesse. Synes også det er fint at vi får ut et skjermbilde som motbeviser at Ubuntu er grått og trist. For det er det mange som tror.
<malin> ja, det var grått og trist til og med 9.10
<malin> etter det ble det vakkert :)
<jo-erlend> tja.. Tror nok ganske mange vil mene at Gnome Panel er et kjedelig skrivebord uansett hvordan du fargelegger det. :)
<malin> joa
<malin> er ikke så effektiv med gnome-panel
<malin> som jeg er i unity-shell
<malin> men merker det er stor forvirring om hva gnome 2, gnome3 osv er
<jo-erlend> men hvis vi skal lykkes i å gjøre Ubuntu mer synlig, så må vi få opprettet litt kontakter i mediene. Det er et skritt. Men målet må være å vekke litt interesse i de mer generelle mediene.
<malin> ja, så skribenter er kjekt å ha
<malin> ja, Ubuntu er ikke bare for it-aviser
<malin> står jo om it i dagbladet, vg osv
<Sakarias> vg neste :P
<malin> men ikke noe om ubuntu
<malin> vg-overskrift: Vi har testet hvilket OS du bør velge
<malin> STOR TEST
<malin> :p
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, helt klart. Hvis vi kan få dem til å i det minste ha en notis om at Ubuntu 12.04 er tilgjengelig for allmennheten, med et lite skjermbilde, så ville jo det være en betydelig forbedring.
<Sakarias> jupp
<malin> det hadde vært nice
<Sakarias> mener vg/db hadde noe om forrige lansering av ubuntu
<jo-erlend> tror neppe at vi kan forvente store overskrifter og dype tester enda, men hvem vet.
<malin> virker ikke som Ubuntu er kjent utenfor datamiljøet i noe særlig grad, men er nok noe kjent ikevel
<malin> you never know
<malin> hei huayra :)
<huayra> hei malin
 * huayra hilser fra Paris :)
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, i 2008 http://www.vg.no/teknologi/artikkel.php?artid=522013
<jo-erlend> huayra, halla :)
<huayra> hei jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> huayra, hils Rick Spencer fra meg når du først er der borte. Er ikke sikker på om han er i Paris, men i Frankrike i alle fall :>
<Sakarias> malin: joda... til og med min bror vet hva ubuntu er... og jeg har ikke nevnt det hjemme
<huayra> de ringte meg på morningen den dagen og spurte om hva 8.10 hadde
<huayra> :) Sendte en Press Release noen dager i forveien
<malin> Sakarias: ja, da er det vel itt mer kjent enn jeg har trodd
<jo-erlend> huayra, skal prøve å få til noe. :)
<jo-erlend> vi må gjøre noe i alle fall: http://www.google.com/trends/?q=ubuntu&ctab=0&geo=no&geor=all&date=ytd&sort=0
<jo-erlend> uh... Hvorfor har Google hoppet over Oslo? De har jo hoppet over hele østlandet :)
<malin> si det
<Sakarias> Lillehammer er da østlandet
<jo-erlend> jada.
<jo-erlend> jeg har til og med familie der, så jeg vet hvor det ligger. :)
<malin> ubuntu-familien til jo-erlend
<malin> eller nei, de har vel ikke noe med ubuntu å gjøre :)
<jo-erlend> ikke så fryktelig. :)
<malin> sukk, men ikonet forsvarnt fra wikien i alle fall, så blir så irritert. får man løst 1 ting, så er det noe annet som er problemet :S
<malin> hehe :)
<malin> nei, jeg får stikke meg en tur på butikken jeg. Skal være noe partygreier her jeg henger nå så
<[ZyteX]_> malin: og jeg er ikke invitert?
<[ZyteX]_> du setter vel opp webcam og streamer festen så resten av kanalen kan være med vel?
<malin> [ZyteX]: eh, det er ingen ubuntu-fest.
<malin> :p
<[ZyteX]> so..?
<[ZyteX]> trenger ikke være ubuntu fest for å være inkluderende vettu ;p
<malin> [ZyteX]: sant.. jeg får spørre folka?
<malin> er trivselskomiteen til linjeforninga
<malin> som har fest sjø
<[ZyteX]> malin: hehe.. Tror det går nok bra ;) Kos deg
<malin> takk [ZyteX] nå har jeg kommet mweg i senga :D
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-24
<RoyK> hm... noen som har peil her?
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/897465/
<RoyK> (uten å implisere at kanalen er full av idioter :p)
<Sakarias> har du skrivetilgang til bin katalogen?
<malin> jeg har prata om en acer 5720z, der grafikken ser bare rar ut når jeg starter en live-cd eller installerer. Prøvde en gammel live-cd med ubuntu 8.10, her ser grafikken helt fin ut, uten bruk av noe properitærdriver. Er det nv, som er standard fri driver for nvdidia-kort i f.eks. 8.10?
<RoyK> Sakarias: ah... nei - det hadde jeg ikke - men hvorfor i all verden skulle ikke rm -f funke uten det? det er jo jeg som eier den
<malin> er det ikke root som eier bin ?
<RoyK> ikke den bin-katalogen
<RoyK> se pastebin over
<malin> ah, det var jo pussig, det står da at du eier den og likevel får du ikke slettet :S
<malin> men eeier du den filen du prøver å slette også?
<malin> ah, ja det gjør du.
<malin> snålt
<RoyK> ja http://paste.ubuntu.com/897679/
<RoyK> sært
<malin> jeg fant synderen for grafikkproblemene mine
<malin> det er nouveau som gjor det her.....
<malin> saa en blacklist=nouvea i grub kan muligens gjore susen
<Sakarias> RoyK: du må også ha lvo til å gjøre endringer i katalogen, hvis jeg ikke husker helt feil
<malin> blacklist=nouveau fungerte i en linux-distro som fulgte med på en hirens-cd. Jeg antar at det kan virke på en vanlig ubuntu-install også, men da må det gå an å bruke nv i stedet for nouveau
<RoyK> Sakarias: trodde --force skulle overstyre det der, jeg
<Sakarias> --force lar deg ikke gjøre ting du ikke har rettigheter til å gjøre :P
<Sakarias> eller så kunne jeg som vanlig bruker kjør "rm -rf /" og slettet alt :P
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det er rettighetene på mappen som avgjør om du kan slette filen eller ikke.
<malin> hadde vært alvorlig sikkerhetshull om det gikk om man kjørte --force  alle fall
<Sakarias> en bitteliten bug bare :P
<malin> not....
<jo-erlend> de gjør det i Star Trek hele tiden. «Computer! Security override» Det har vært nyttig mange ganger det.
<malin> hihi :) faktisk..
<malin> hm.. jeg skal se å få ut fingeren og få sett litt startrekk. Nerderyktet mitt henger i en tynn tråd....
<malin> installerte jaunty på den der problemmaskina
<malin> arbedismaskina mi ligger igjen på skolen, skal hente den om en liten stun tenkte jeg
<malin> merker at denne ikke er støtta lengere, går ike an å insallere nye pakker ser det ut til
<geirha> Du trenger ikke skriverettigheter til fila du skal slette, du trenger ikke være eieren av den en gang. Å slette en fil krever kun w- og x-rettigheter til katalogen fila ligger i.
<Kagee> jonaskul: det du nevner er jo bare et nytt, sudobeskyttet område
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: den var til deg
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, hehe, ja, det er sant det. :)
<jo-erlend_> nå tror jeg Hønefoss nesten skåret :) Jeg hørte et brøl uttafor her: «JAAAA-DAAAA! Nei, faen.» :)
<malin> fotball..........
<jo-erlend_> ja, men det begynner ikke før i morgen for meg. :)
<jo-erlend_> foppall er kult! :)
<jo-erlend> heh. Unity 5.8 er utvilsomt den dårligste siden begynnelsen. Det er så buggy at jeg ikke har vært borti maken. Håper det blir fikset relativt raskt :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-25
<malin> er det så buggy?
<si-m1> 5.6 var overraskende bra
<jo-erlend> malin, ubrukelig.
<jo-erlend> altså. Det er rent grafisk, så jeg vet ikke riktig hvordan det er med Unity i seg selv. Det kan godt tenkes at det er driveren som påvirker eller noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> når jeg tenker meg om, så kan jeg jo teste på laptopen.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: er det noen *buntudistroer som leveres med ren gnome3 ?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, ren gnome 3?
<jo-erlend> altså, ikke Firefox og sånt?
<Kagee> f.eks.
<jo-erlend> Fedora gjør kanskje det?
<Kagee> eventuelt en ubuntu helt uten unity men med gnome3
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu 11.10 og 12.04 bruker jo Gnome 3 som standard.
<Kagee> med unity?
<Kagee> og plutselig var det midt på natta
<jo-erlend> Unity er jo bare et shell. Resten er vanlig Gnome 3.
<Kagee> mm.
<Kagee> er det noen *buntudistroer som leveres med ren gnome 3 ?
<jo-erlend> njei, tror ikke det. De fleste vil gjerne ha med litt mer enn det som finnes i upstream Gnome.
<jo-erlend> Gnome har vel for eksempel ingen torrent-klient, tror jeg?
<Kagee> vet ikke
<jo-erlend> Thunderbird er vel også mer populært enn Evolution. Skjønt... Jeg savner Evolution, så vi kunne gått ha gått tilbake til den for min skyld. Jeg synes også at Epiphany begynner å bli interessant.
<jo-erlend> det er litt vanskelig å snakke om Gnome på den måten. Det er så mange forskjellige komponenter. Mange av programmene i "Gnome 3" er jo Gnome 2, for eksempel. Banshee er ett. Så selv Gnome er ikke ren Gnome 3.
<jo-erlend> det kunne for såvidt ha vært interessant å se på mulighetene for å lage en ren Gnome 3 distro. Men da er det veldig mye som må rives bort. Hvis du ser i gconf-editor, så skjønner du hva jeg mener.
<jo-erlend> tror jeg ville ventet i hvertfall et par år med å prøve på noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, men ubuntu minimal med pakken gnome vil jo gi deg en ganske ren Gnome 3.0. Merkelig nok avhenger den av libreoffice-gnome og transmission-gtk. Dessuten anbefaler den liferea og foreslår gnucash. Så helt ren er den ikke, men jeg tror det er det nærmeste du kommer.
<malin> jeg bruker evolution selv om thunderbird er standard
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<malin> hm, at det er ubrukelig skjønner jeg ikke (unity 5.8.0
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde ikke noe forhold til tbird før det ble foreslått å bruke den som standard, så jeg tenkte å gi den en sjanse. Og det er endel fine ting i den, men det er også en hel del ting jeg ikke liker særlig godt. Sitater er jo helt brukket, for eksempel.
<malin> ah
<malin> jeg brukte tbird før, også i ubuntu, men så tenkte jeg at hm...., nei, jeg får bruke evolution litt, sjekke hvordan den er. Fine med evolution er jo at man har kalender med som standard
<malin> i thunderbird, må man installere sunbird i tillegg for å få kalender tror jeg
<malin> lightning heter den
<prooz> Kalender?
<prooz> Bruker gcal jeg
<malin> ok
<jo-erlend> prooz, gcal?
<jo-erlend> høres ikke helt sammenliknbart ut, synes jeg.
<jo-erlend> ah, du mente Google calendar?
<malin> jeg bruker google kaender også, mensyncer den med evoution + telefonen min, som også har noe evoution i seg
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg savner å kunne bruke syncevolution med n8.
<jo-erlend> heh. Jeg savner det meste i N8, når jeg tenker meg om. Selve telefonen er jo kjempefin, men programvaren er så elendig at det er helt trist.
<malin> ja
<malin> jeg kunne faktisk tenkt meg N9
<malin> eller evt. noe med tastatur om det kommer, som har meego, eller arvtageren
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu? :)
<malin> ja, f.eks.
<jo-erlend> det skal bli kjempefint.
<malin> men ubuntu er ikke arvgtager for meego
<malin> men om det blir bra, etc, og kan kjøre på N900... da blir det testings
<jo-erlend> du kan jo kjøre Ubuntu på N900 nå hvis du vil.
<jo-erlend> men det er veldig lite sannsynlig at du egentlig vil det. :)
<malin> ja
<malin> jeg har jo en debian med lxde jeg kan fyre opp, men det er desverre ikke noe som er spesielt nyttig
<malin> prøvde for gøy å kjøre eclipse...
<malin> som forventetet var det veldig uresponsivt, etc
<jo-erlend> Unity bør vel egentlig være litt fint på N900, vil jeg tro. Men vi mangler jo fremdeles programmer som er skreddersydd for små skjermer.
<malin> ja, det er jo der utfordringa ligger
<malin> er det ikke laget for små skjermer er det ikke bare bare ,og er de ikke optimalisert med tanke på ytelse osv, så hakker jo ting, blir tregt og alt sånt
<jo-erlend> vel.. Ja, naturligvis er det begrensede ressurser. Men jeg har jo kjørt Ubuntu på desktoper som er svakere enn N900.
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> den nye til Huawei har jeg lyst på.
<malin> ja, men å kjøre debian der går jo fint, men når man starter å bruke progammer, det er da tign går tregt
<malin> hvordan os har den?
<jo-erlend> hvorfor Debian, egentlig? Ville jo tro at det manglet litt på maskinvarestøtten der.
<jo-erlend> Huawei bruker Android.
<malin> ah
<malin> nei, det er nå debian den installerer det programmet som følger med for å installere
<malin> men går an å installere andre ting, men da må en vel mer manuelt til verks + at en trenger vel et sånt minnekort
<jo-erlend> ah, det finnes et program for MeeGo som installerer Debian? Det er jo kult.
<malin> aner ikke, men finnes for Maemo
<malin> jeg kjører Maemo
<jo-erlend> men hehe... N900 har en enkjernes 600MHz CPU og 256MB RAM, hvis jeg husker riktig. Den nye til Huawei har en 1.5GHz firekjerne med 1GB RAM. Da begynner det å likne på noe. En sånn med Ubuntu for Android hadde vært temmelig rått.
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg mente Maemo.
<malin> oki :)
<malin> ja, det høres jo ut som hardware som kjører en del....
<malin> firekjerne?! jøss
<malin> men Android....
<malin> jeg vil ikke ha android :)
<jo-erlend> ok?
<jo-erlend> nå som Android er i ferd med å gå tilbake til skikkelig Linux, så begynner det å bli bra. Må kunne kjøre ting utenfor Android også for at det skal være skikkelig moro. Det bør jo være mulig med Ubuntu for Android.
<malin> vil ha en skikkelig distro
<malin> slik som Maemo, MeeGo og hva enn som måtte komme i framtida, eller et ubntu-system for mobiltelefoner
<malin> vil ha det så åpent som mulig osv
<jo-erlend> Android er jo åpent.
<malin> men er det helt åpent?
<jo-erlend> Android er fri programvare.
<malin> kan jeg lett sshe meg inn på den osv?
<malin> trodde ikke android var helt fri?
<jo-erlend> jo, såvidt meg bekjent, er det ingenting låst ved Android.
<malin> kanskje jeg som tar feil her
<jo-erlend> spørsmålet om SSH, er jo et spørsmål om programvare. Jeg vet ikke om det finnes.
<jo-erlend> jeg har ganske begrenset kunnskap om Android, altså.
<malin> ah, nei, det står jo open source faktisk
<malin> ok
<malin> også liker jeg muligheten til å bruke terminal på samme måten jeg bruker i f.eks. ubuntu
<jo-erlend> ja. Det er vel mer eller mindre som å kjøre Java rett på Linux.
<malin> med apt-get/aptitude osv
<malin> ja
<jo-erlend> mhm. Ja, jeg vil også gjerne ha et Debian-basert system på telefonen. På alle enheter.
<malin> virker liksom ikke som android er som en vanlig linux-distro, men med forbehold om at jeg prater om noe jeg ikke har peiling på
<jo-erlend> det er en Linux-distro. Det er ikke en GNU-distro.
<malin> står litt om android og linuxh er: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_(operating_system)#Linux
<malin> ja
<malin> det er vel forskjellen, for det står at det ikke støter gnu
<malin> eller " Android does not have a native X Window System nor does it support the full set of standard GNU libraries, and this makes it difficult to port existing Linux applications or libraries to Android"
<jo-erlend> med Ubuntu for Android får vi jo begge deler.
<malin> ah, det tenkte jeg ikke på
<jo-erlend> men.. Du vil vel ikke kunne kjøre X-apps når telefonen ikke er dokket. Bakgrunnsprogrammer bør vel kunne kjøres, tror jeg.
<malin> når telefonen ikke er docket?
<jo-erlend> hva spør du om?
<jo-erlend> har du sett presentasjonene av Ubuntu for Android?
<malin> nei
<malin> jeg spør om hva det vil si at telefonen må være docket for å kjøre x-apps
<jo-erlend> ah, ok. «Ubuntu for Android» er et nytt produkt. Et øyeblikk, så skal jeg finne en bra video.
<malin> jeg har hørt om ubuntu for android
<malin> men jeg har ikke satt meg så veldig mye inn i hva det går ut på
<jo-erlend> malin, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyeFcldavTk
<jo-erlend> de har slått sammen Ubuntu og Android.
<jo-erlend> Når telefonen er dokket, så kjører du Ubuntu på stor skjerm. Da kan du kjøre Ubuntu og Android-programmer samtidig, i samme grensesnitt. Når du tar den ut av dokken, så avsluttes Ubuntu sånn at bare Android kjører.
<malin> så man må h en sånn dock? kan ikke kjøre det på mobiltelefonens skjerm?
<malin> ser ut som det fungerte ganske snappy
<malin> raskt
<malin> det der ser jo genialt ut
<jo-erlend> mhm. veldig heftige greier. Selvom det der kjøres på en relativt gammel og treg telefon, så er det jo raskt og fint. Med noe sånt som Huawei Ascend D Quad, vil det jo gå så det suser.
<malin> ubuntu tv... :D
<malin> ah, da skjønner jeg jo at du vil ha en huawei
<jo-erlend> men det er ikke bare desktop. Du kan for eksempel ha en dock i bilen. Da får du opp bil-systemet. Kobler du til docken i stua, så får du opp mediesenter-systemet. Kobler du til desktop-docken, så får du opp desktop, etc.
<malin> hm. det høres jo inovativt ut, men må man ha en egen dock for alle stedene + at de er konfiguert for bruk
<jo-erlend> man må ha en dock ja. Men den er jo bare for å slippe å koble mange ledninger.
<malin> mhm
<malin> men det er jo litt det jeg så for meg med N900, der en kan koble til tastatur, og det er en videoutgang
<malin> men en dock vil jo gjøre det mye greiere
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg kan ikke skjønne annet enn at det der kommer til selge som hakket smør.
<jo-erlend> problemene med Unity 5.8 ser ut til å være helt og holdent på grunn av AMD-driveren. Ikke en antydning til problem på laptopen med Intel-grafikk..
<jo-erlend> tvert imot, faktisk. Det virker som at det har blitt en hel del raskere på laptopen i alle fall.
<malin> ah, nei, for jeg har ingen grafikkproblemer med nvidia og unity 5.8.0
<malin> men jeg fant som sagt ut hvem synderen var på den der gamle acer-maskina jeg drev å herja med
<jo-erlend> det har forresten programvaresenteret blitt også. Nå starter det jo på et par sekunder. Det er ikke så ålenge siden det tok en stund.
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg aner ikke hva du snakker om :)
<malin> ah, det var grafikkproblemer med en acer-maskin jeghar liggende
<malin> så jeg må finne ut hvordan jeg bruker nv og ikke nouveau-driver på nyere ubuntu-versjoner
<malin> men dette var litt temaskifte, men var mer apropo grafikktrøbbel
<jo-erlend> wow... Jeg får tre timer mer batteritid med 12.04 enn 11.10 :>
<malin> åj, det hørtes heftig ut
<malin> *oi
<jo-erlend> eventuelt at 11.10 hadde noen vesentlige svakheter. :)
<jo-erlend> eller at det er en kalkulasjonsfeil. Men den sier at jeg har 7t20m igjen nå. I 11.10 klarte jeg aldri å få mer enn litt over 4.
<malin> ah
<malin> kan være kalkulasjon ja, men who knows
<jo-erlend> nå gjør jeg jo ingenting. Det er jo annerledes når man bruker den i praksis. Men at det er en ekstrem forbedring fra 11.10, er det ingen tvil om.
<malin> ja, det har jeg lest om at det skal være, men at det skulle utgjøre 3 timer er jo ganske rått i såfall
<RoyK> hrmf... ser ut som phpbb bare prompter meg for databasenavn - ikke navn på dbserver
<RoyK> ser ut som om jeg trenger nye briller...
<Sakarias> evnt bare pusse dem
<jo-erlend> ;)
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-18
<pineappl1r> Hva er den «I just got facebook black» skiten som sprer seg på fb nå?
<f00f> en STD
<pineappl1r> Noe om hensikten? :P
<Mathias> f00f: ftb, facebook transmitable dritt
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-19
<RoyK>  
<Mathias> hmm
<IvarB>  
<f00f> RoyK, IvarB  .. hvis dere ikke har noe ubuntu-relatert å si så er det kanskje best om dere bare holder fred
<f00f> denne spammingen og trollingen dere forsøker på nå passer seg ikke
<IvarB> ypper du til ban nå igjen?
<RoyK> det kan jo la seg ordne ganske enkelt...
<winb> heia
<winb> Hva er nytt i 13.04 ?
<Malinux> nytt bakgrunnsbilde
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> og et lass med nye bugs
<RoyK> og endel ting som er fiksa og forbedra
<RoyK> og sikkert nye drivere for ny maskinvare
<RoyK> og litt mer bugs
<winb> Jeg har bestemt meg for å gi unity en sjanse
<winb> Noen som bruker Ubuntu os til mobilen ?
<winb> Jeg har lagt til en ny epost-adresse i ubuntu one men får ingen verifiseringskode på epost. Hvordan skal jeg gå fram nå?
<Malinux> Har ikke prøvd Ubuntu-os, men kanskje den virker på N900
<Malinux> Unity er forøvrig helt rått
<winb> Det var ett filter i gmail jeg brukte.
<Malinux> ah
<winb> Jeg finner ikke update manager (software updater) i unity uten å måtte søke
<Malinux> man må søke eller lete
<hjd> Hvis det er tilgjengelige oppdateringer får man opp en indikator som kan åpne Oppdateringer
<hjd> indikatorer="tingene" øverst til høyre, som klokke, lyd, nettverk, osv
<RoyK> ser ut som om Tor Åge Bringsværd har forstått litt av CC
<RoyK> ei gammal novelle, Kodémus (eller Datamaskinen som tenkte hva faen) slippes under CC snart
<RoyK> fantastisk lita novelle fra 1968
<hjd> RoyK: Høres interessant ut. Bringsværd har lenge stått på lista over forfattere å sjekke ut, men jeg har ikke kommet rundt til det ennå.
 * RoyK har lest det meste
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/bok/en-hjertesak.php <-- det her var vel av det føsrte han skrev
<RoyK> første, evt
<RoyK> ei novelle han lot meg dele på nett
<hjd> hm, skal sjekke den ut.
<winb> Jeg får ikke til å spille av videoer fra nrk nett-tv. verken i firefox eller chromium
<winb> jeg har flashplugin-installer innstalert
<winb> installert
<winb> videoen loader men fryser på første bilde
<Malinux> prøv å bytte til adobe-flashplugin
<Malinux> jeg bruker den
<Malinux> nå er det natta her, men hva gjør man vel ikke for å redde folk inn i flash-helvetet :)
<winb> det fungerte
<winb> go natt
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-20
<RoyK> mrgn
<Mathias> RK: mrn dr
<Mathias> wowo
<Mathias> wow*
<Mathias> første gangen hibernate har funket på denne laptopen :D
<Malinux> gratulerer. hos meg virket sånt før i tida på denne laptoppen. når man la ned skjermen, men nå virker ikke noe
<IvarB> noen som spiller Cities XL her?
 * RoyK krangler mer med drupal
<Mathias> synd simcity ikke eksisterer til ubuntu :(
<geirha> Er det ikke en freecity eller noe?
<Mathias> forbanna woofer
<Mathias> enten er den for lav, ellers er den aaaalt for høy
<Mathias> hender vel at jeg snøvler opp windows
<Mathias> btw, de i klassen min klarer ikke å uttale "ubuntu" rett :\
<geirha> hvordan uttaler man ubuntu da?
<Mathias> ikke som obutu
<geirha> aha
<geirha> det er botten det
<Mathias> close but no cigar
<Mathias> insert komma der en plass
<geirha> "nærme, men ingen skigard"
<Mathias> eller "nært, men ingen forbanna IQ"
<winb> uu-buun-too
<Mathias> jeg sier det rett fram :P
<winb> ubontu nesten
<winb> vettaf
<Mathias> you bot you
<IvarB> ...
<winb> :)
<RoyK> Malinux: ?
<winb> er det daily builds for ubuntu til mobil som er ute nå, eller samme konseptversjon som kom i februar en gang ?
<winb> Kansje feil kanal å spørre på
<winb> Hvordan finner jeg alle spillene som er installert, i unity ?
<geirha> Åpne dash (Super/Windows-tasten)
<geirha> Helt nederst, velg det andre ikonet (med linjal, blyant og pensel)
<geirha> velg filtrer resultatet. Der kan du velge Spill som kategori
<geirha> *type
<geirha> Du kan også høyreklikke på ubuntu-ikonet oppe til venstre, og velge Programmer for å komme rett til den linsa
<geirha> Usikker på om det er en tastekombo for det også
<geirha> ... og der ga winb opp og gikk tilbake til gnome-panel
<geirha> ;P
<winb> neinei :)
<Malinux> RoyK: ?
<RoyK> ja
<geirha> winb: Hvis du holder inne Super-tasten, kommer det opp en tabell over tastekomboer
<winb> b
<geirha> nei, Super
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/bok/en-hjertesak.php
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-21
<f00f> hva galskap er dette
<Mathias> geirha: super er super
<IvarB> burde vært kalt "idiot" knappen
<Mathias> pff
<f00f> ord delings feil knappen
<IvarB> hvordan bytter jeg brukernavn på en ubuntu-bruker?
<IvarB> navn, home-dir, gruppe etc
<geirha> for å endre brukernavn må du vel redigere /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow og /etc/group manuelt. For resten kan du bruke usermod
<RoyK> f00f: galskap? det er ei rar novelle av en flott forfatter ;)
<Mathias> galskap? sjekk hvilken kanal du er på
<RoyK> hehehe
<Mathias> ifølge slavene er vi sinnsyke
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> av en eller annen grunn vil ikke maskinen spille av noe lyd via høyttalerne :\
<Mathias> neimen ffs
<Mathias> av en eller annen grunn hjalp det å kjøre lyden ned i null for så opp igjen
<RoyK> Kodémus, eller Datamaskinen som tenkte at hva faen (anno 1968) http://hhv3.sickel.net/b/kodemus.html
<RoyK> Bringsværd FTW!
<Mathias> kjører kodémus linux siden han er stabil? :P
<RoyK> siden boka ble skrevet i 1968, så var det litt før linux ;)
<RoyK> ...og Kodémus er jo bare mannen - ikke datamaskinen
<IvarB> er Bringsværd et ekte navn?
<RoyK> ja
<Mathias> de ustabile folkene kjører jo windows vet du
<RoyK> http://www.ssb.no/navn/ sier det er 28 personer som heter Bringsværd i Norge i dag...
<IvarB> ok
<IvarB> åååh... mett
<RoyK> er. bare. så. drit. lei. vinter. nå.
<geirha> "Winter is coming..."
<f00f> RoyK : da bør du ikke bo i norge altså
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-22
<Aeyoun> Kan jeg få litt heat på https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/1102042 ?
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1102042 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Open and Save dialogs descends down into sub directory if the selected directory has one sub directory" [Low,Confirmed]
<Mathias> faen da
<Mathias> når irssi fryser og ^a q ikke funker :\
<Mathias> mrn Malinux
<IvarB> *gjesp*
<Malinux> hei Mathias
 * Malinux har tyvreboota serveren til RoyK rett og slett fordi jeg fikk lyst da weechat likevel ble avsluttet ved en feil
<Mathias> lol
 * RoyK lurer på om Malinux egentlig bør ha r00t på denne boksen
<Mathias> klart hun må
<Mathias> kan dere pjatte litt? driver å knoter med nm.pl :P
<Mathias> nm kan jo nesten lage bilder: https://www.dropbox.com/s/mm8ayji9w5wo0ql/Screenshot%20from%202013-03-22%2009%3A35%3A27.png
 * Malinux fikk nok bare Windows-syken noen sekunder
<RoyK> jau
<f00f> Mathias : lage bilder?
<RoyK> http://xkcd.com/349/
<Mathias> f00f: bare å klistre en svindyr prislapp på den så går det under "kunst"
<f00f> i see
<f00f> så ut som en ganske grov nedgradering av irssi
<f00f> irssi meets my little pony and the adventures of rainbow diarrhea
<Mathias> kan velge farger selv
 * RoyK skal huske på å notere seg dagen det kommer noe annet ut av f00f enn munndiaré
<f00f> og jeg skal huske å notere meg den dagen jeg får lov til å si noe som helst her uten at du umiddelbart skal kommentere det
<f00f> :)
<Mathias> er fint i større kanaler
<f00f> probably
<Mathias> og det der var bare en som listet alle fargene på alle nickene
<f00f> er #normal relatert til normal.no ?
<Mathias> nei
<f00f> kjedelig
<Mathias> lol
<Mathias> noen tips til å skru opp knøttsmå skruer uten å file ned et skrujern?
<RoyK> tja - skikkelig verktøy? ;)
<Mathias> uten å enten betale i store summer eller vente i 5 mnder på dx :P
<RoyK> har du en clas ohlson i nærheten?
<Mathias> 6 timer kjøring unna
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> kanskje greiere å bestille på nett, da
<RoyK> men kanskje ikke fra dx.com
<Mathias> får slipe noe ned da :P
<Mathias> skal bruke et lite analog armbåndsur som en timer til en motor :P
<RoyK> Mathias: hva er det du lager?
<Mathias> RoyK: bare noe lol :P
<Mathias> men klokka gikk til helvette :\
<Mathias> fant ut at et barberblad passet perfekt i skruene :P
<geirha> Så nå har Mathias fingrene fulle av donaldplaster
<Mathias> ensidet barberblad som jeg fikk berget fra *noe jeg ikke husker hva heter*
<IvarB> lager du en mini-blender?
<Mathias> nei, har en liten elektrisk "bil"-sak, så tenkte å koble den opp mot klokka så den går litt random :P
<Mathias> putte den på dass så folk får lure på hva faen som lager en surre lyd i et par sekunder hvert minutt
<IvarB> nå er ikke jeg noe elektronikk-ekspert... men ordene klokke og random i samme setning... hvordan?
<f00f> jeg er mest nysgjerrig på hvordan klokken trigger motoren
<Mathias> IvarB: jeg sa litt random, ikke helt random
<Mathias> f00f: magi!
<f00f> semi-random magic
<Mathias> teip og ledninger, hvordan ellers? ^^
<IvarB> litt.. as in homeopatisk litt? :P
<f00f> mekanisk liksom-relé?
<IvarB> planer om å søke jobb hos al-quaeda Mathias ?
<IvarB> du og dynamitt-harry
<IvarB> klokker+teip+ledninger... osv :P
<Mathias> hahaha
<Mathias> skal man ha en helt tilfeldig timer er det bare å koble opp noe som gir ut strøm hver gang windowsen krasjer
<IvarB> næsj, det er jo noe av det mest forutsigbare som finnes :P
<Mathias> innenfor en brukbar tid da :P
<IvarB> 5 sekunder?
<Mathias> mellom 5 og 30 ja
<pineappl1r> Hei, det er noe som tar kontroll over maskinen min uønsket. Dvs mus og tastatur lever sitt eget liv. Og skriver tekster som "lol you dick, whatf is this shit?.."
<pineappl1r> Det starta med en kubuntu 12.10 install, så på en live cd av samme system, nå skjedde det nettopp på en ny debian netinstall
<pineappl1r> Hadde en lokal ssh server lyttende på den, og ingenting forwarda  gjennom routeren
<pineappl1r> Jeg bor utenfor rekkevidde for potensielle naboer på wifi, og ingen som vet hva en ssh server er på samme nettverket her i hus
<sigurdga> du har nok et hull et sted
<sigurdga> se om du finner noe artig med ps og likende
<sigurdga> kanskje ikke noen vits i å kjøre X når en annen har kontrollen
<hjd> Sjekk hvem som er logget inn med who eller w
<RoyK> kanskje greit å sjekke om det er et rootkit der
<RoyK> chkrootkit eller rkhunter funker
<hjd> Når du har reinstallert, har du brukt samme brukernavn/passord? Lurer mest på hvordan de kan fortsette å koble seg til etter at du har satt opp på nytt.
<pineappl1r> hjd: ja :-/ men jeg forwarda aldri serveren
<pineappl1r> ps auxf --> http://sprunge.us/AXOT
<pineappl1r> 'who -u' --> http://sprunge.us/acQd
<pineappl1r> chkrootkit hadde ingenting å klage over, 'rkhunter -c' --> http://sprunge.us/FaQF
<Solskogen> har du en usbpinne i maskinen?
<geirha> Ville sjekket om remote desktop er skrudd på
<pineappl1r> Nei, men har mobilen koblet til i tillegg til mus og tastatur på usb kabel
<pineappl1r> geirha: Jeg bruker debian squeeze med kun awesome wm, vet ikke helt hvor jeg skal sjekke det
<geirha> Hvilke porter lyttes det på?  sudo netstat -ntlp
<pineappl1r> 'sudo netstat -ntlp' --> http://sprunge.us/jbRS
<geirha> Det var ikke mye, og ser ikke skummelt ut
<pineappl1r> 'iptables -L -v' --> http://sprunge.us/aWHM
<geirha> Nei, har ingen ideer
<pineappl1r> geirha: kan jo uansett bytte ssh passord, men blir ganske paranoid når det plutselig bare skjer en gang til xD
<geirha> Hm. Du har et par ssh-tilkoblinger der. Har de xforwarding skrudd på?
<geirha> (i ps-teksten)
<pineappl1r> Nei, det er nok for irc tror jeg
<pineappl1r> Bruker screen/irssi
<pineappl1r> 'nmap -sU 127.0.0.1' --> http://sprunge.us/QeVD
<pineappl1r> 'nmap 127.0.0.1' --> http://sprunge.us/VIfe
<pineappl1r> 'lshw' --> http://sprunge.us/AUdU
<geirha> Jeg tenker at hvis xforwarding er skrudd på (i ssh_config), så kan potensielt noe på maskinen du kobler deg til ha delvis kontroll over din lokale X-tjener
<pineappl1r> takk for hjelpen
<pineappl1r> ah ok
<pineappl1r> her er ssh_config http://sprunge.us/VEJZ
<geirha> ikke skrudd på der i alle fall; kan være i ~/.ssh/config også
<pineappl1r> Bare known_hosts som ligger i .ssh for brukeren og i root mappa
<geirha> Da har jeg ingen ideer igjen :/
<pineappl1r> geirha: ok, men rootkits og den slags, kan de gjemme seg godt for kommandoer som netstat og ps osv på ulike metoder?
<geirha> Ikke som jeg vet om, men den kan vel tenkes.
<pineappl1r> ok
<f00f> klart de kan gjemme seg fra netstat og ps
<f00f> det er jo basic rootkit functionality
<f00f> enten ved å "patche" netstat, ps osv eller ved å manipulere kjernen via en modul
<pineappl1r> f00f: ah ok, altså vanskelig å oppdage?
<pineappl1r> Sett at det skal gjøres manuelt
<pineappl1r> :P
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-23
<Aeyoun> Endten var jeg flinkere med design for bare noen få år siden; ellers så var jeg mindre selvkritisk.
<Aeyoun> Linux marketshare går sakte, men sikkert oppover. Korrigert trend for 2012 viser nå det samme hos Net Applications/HitsLink som vi så hos StatCounter allerede i januar: 2012 viste en global økning i  Linux-bruk på desktopen. http://netmarketshare.com/report.aspx?qprid=9&qpcustomb=0&qpcustom=Linux
<IvarB> når man setter opp cron jobber med (eksempel: at 23:00 today clamav blahblahblah /folder) hvor "lagrer" denne jobben seg da?
<geirha> at != cron
<IvarB> jaha ja
<geirha> atq lister køa
<IvarB> oki
<IvarB> sånn går det når du antar noe
<geirha> De er jo ganske beslektede da
<geirha> Bare at "at" kun kjører jobben én gang, mens cron kjører jobben jevnlig
<Mathias> slitsom business
<Mathias> å berge biler altså
<Mathias> hmm, noe som kan ta backup av alt jeg har installert så merker jeg bare av for hva den skal lagre? :P
<pineappl1r> Er det lov å si fuck rootkits og formetere? :P
<pineappl1r> Nå funker endelig linja her, får kanskje benytte muligheten :)
<RoyK> IvarB: /var/spool/cron/crontabs/$USER
<geirha> Ikke at-jobber
<geirha> pineappl1r: Hvis det er rootkit, skjønner jeg fortsatt ikke hvordan du i så fall har fått det rett etter en fersk installasjon
<RoyK> sjekk dato på ps, netstat etc
<RoyK> evt sjekk med sha1sum og spør noen med en tilsvarende versjon om det stemmer
<pineappl1r> Installerer nå, skal jeg ikke sette opp openssh-server med samme passord ihvertfall
<RoyK> pineappl1r: hvorfor skulle du ha blitt infisert av rootkit?
<pineappl1r> RoyK: Godt spørsmål, jeg vet ikke. Var noen som nevnte at det kunne være tilfelle, og da tar jeg ingen sjanse egentlig, men jeg tror det kan ha vært over ssh
<RoyK> det var noen som nevnte at et rootkit kan brukes til å skjule prosesser og sånt ;)
<pineappl1r> Jeg henger på efnet også vett :P
<RoyK> sjekka du med chkrootkit/rkhunter?
<pineappl1r> Ja, ettersom jeg forstod fant ikke chkrootkit noen ting, mens rkhunter hadde noe å klage på så jeg la ut loggen her
<pineappl1r> At det var mulig å logge seg inn som root remote blandt annet tror jeg, tenkte å slå av det nå :P
<pineappl1r> Over ssh
<RoyK> med mindre du har satt et root-passord, går ikke det
<RoyK> det som kan være greit, er å legge inn denyhosts
<pineappl1r> Det hadde jeg, men det var samme som brukeren min
<RoyK> så blir ting som prøver å logge seg på med feil passord blokkert etter noen forsøk
<pineappl1r> ah, takk akkurat det jeg skulle til å spørre om den gjorde :P
<RoyK> evt kan du skru av passordautentisering og bare bruke ssh-nøkler
<RoyK> eller skru på både passord- og nøkkelautentisering (om du er veldig paranoid)
<Mathias> fail2ban :)
<RoyK> det funker også
<Mathias> jeg kan ikke logge på boksene mine som root via ssh, bruker bare sudo
<RoyK> Mathias: det er nok det som anbefales
<Mathias> RoyK: tenkte du på passord på nøklene?
<RoyK> nei - du kan sette opp sshd til å kreve både nøkkel og passord
<pineappl1r> irriterer meg litt at tab ikke fullfører kommandoer, hva er greia med det?
<Mathias> pineappl1r: debian eller ubuntu?
<pineappl1r> debian squeeze
<Mathias> har du aktivert bash autocompletE?
<Mathias> e*
<f00f> trenger du i det heletatt å ha sshd kjørende?
<RoyK> Mathias: RequiredAuthentications2 publickey,password
<pineappl1r> Sikkert ikke, ligger i .bashrc?
<Mathias> jepp
<RoyK> f00f: litt vanskelig å komme seg inn på boksen uten :P
<f00f> nei
<RoyK> neivel
<RoyK> telnet?
<f00f> tastatur og mus
<Mathias> RoyK: kult det da, og om du er superparanoid, pass på nøkkel i tilegg? :P
<Mathias> f00f: jeg ville gjerne sett at du hadde lagt en kabel rundt halve kloden
<Mathias> eller instruert en idiot i andre enden til å lese opp/skrive inn for deg
<pineappl1r> Enkleste måten å stjele en bil på er vel å hente nøkkelen på knaggen? =)
<Mathias> jeg har ikke passord på ssh-sertifikatene mine, er for lat til det
<Mathias> men så installerer jeg ikke shady dritt på maskinene heller
<Mathias> og de som har tilgang på maskinen min kan enten ikke bruke den eller er dårlig med andre ting enn windows :P
<Mathias> men nå er jeg sulten og skal ete noe
<pineappl1r> Mathias: Ja den var aktivert, men funker ikke alltid
<pineappl1r> :P
<Mathias> jeg er så heldig at den funker på mesteparten (i.e. ting jeg har compilet selv (wraith mesteparten ut av tiden) fungerer det ikke på) men alt annet
<RoyK> Mathias: eller 'kompilert'? ;)
<pineappl1r> engelsk klinger mye bedre i noen sammenhenger! :P
<geirha> bash har autofullføring ut av boksen. bash-completion-pakken bare overstyrer standardfullføringen for mange kommandoer.
<RoyK> pineappl1r: heh - høres det så mye bedre ut å "compile" enn å "kompilere"?
<RoyK> "I all pedagogikk er det essensielt at pensum presenteres intelligibelt. Det er et elementært imperativ for alle pedagoger å unngå eksessiv anvendelse av idiomer med xenotyp etymologi. I de fleste tilfeller eksisterer adekvate og relevante synonymer på norsk."
<geirha> Kompaile
<geirha> kompromiss
<RoyK> mhm - enda bedre
<pineappl1r> hehe :D
<Mathias> RoyK: unnskyld, skrev i en fandens fart
<RoyK> går nok bra, skal du se :D
<Mathias> ikke alltid jeg husker ordene heller :p
<Mathias> og skriver compile oftere enn kompilere
 * RoyK er lettere forvirra
<RoyK> jeg testa 3.9rc2
<RoyK> installerte fra kildekode og avinstallerte
<RoyK> fjerna alt - trodde jeg - men update-initramfs -u  prøver like forbanna å bygge initrd til 3.9.0rc2
<Mathias> noen dato på 13.04?
<RoyK> Mathias: http://bit.ly/X2oURh
<Mathias> hehe, er på telefon og er i lathumør :p
<Mathias> og trodde at noen kunne den utenat
 * RoyK er ikke så opptatt av nye versjoner
<hjd> http://bit.ly/X2oURh
<hjd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<hjd> der var riktig :/
<RoyK> det var noen rykter om at enhanceio skulle inn i 3.9, men finner ikke noe...
<IvarB> RoyK: fant ut av det
<pineappl1r> Det skjedde igjen!
<pineappl1r> Faen
<Mathias> RoyK: leter egentlig etter en unnskyldning for for å reinstallere
<pineappl1r> Skal ta screenshot
<Mathias> hva skjedde?
<pineappl1r> Noen skrev i terminalen på den helt nye debian netinstallen
<pineappl1r> !
<Mathias> :O
<Mathias> sjekk hva last sier
<Mathias> eller om det var det den het
<RoyK> last -10
<pineappl1r> last sier bare at det er meg og root som har vært innlogget
<RoyK> hva med loggene?
<pineappl1r> Hvilke logger vil du se?
<IvarB> lol
<Mathias> *
<Mathias> pineappl1r: reinstaller asap imo
<pineappl1r> MÃ¥ koble den opp med mobilen om jeg skal fikse screenshot program
<pineappl1r> Mathias: Hva er vitsen?
<RoyK> pineappl1r: sjekk md5sum på den isofila du brukte
<hjd> pineappl1r: Har du dobbeltsjekket innstillinger/brannmur/porter i routeren? Det virker jo som det er et eller annet når det kommer tilbake
<pineappl1r> RoyK: Har den ikke lener, den gikk bort med formteringa, men den er lastet ned fra debian.org
<RoyK> hjd: atte - brannmurinnstillinger i en ruter er irrelevante om noen kommer inn på maskina uten at noe synes i loggene
<pineappl1r> hjd: i routeren min er det bare 443 til 22 som er forwarda til sereren min som er avslått
<RoyK> pineappl1r: last ned ny iso - evt en annen distro - ubuntu 12.04 er ganske lik debian
<RoyK> pineappl1r: for ordens skyld - hva skrev vedkommende i terminalen din?
<pineappl1r> RoyK: Ja, ubuntu er greit, men han gjorde det like enkelt på Kubuntu 12.10 installen jeg hadde og når jeg kjørte samme image fra livecd!
<Mathias> sikkert "cock" hvis det er en skiddie :p
<pineappl1r> Mathias: Ikke langt ifra :P
<Mathias> pineappl1r: akkurat det samme eller?
<Mathias> for hvis det var akkurat det samme og du har like fancy tastatur som meg kan det være en macro
<RoyK> lurer bare på hvordan vedkommende har klart å roote deg så raskt
<pineappl1r> Kan sitere: "fucj offg you dick.1lolwtf is this shi" han trykker på enter og fårr fucj command not found, så skriver han "det" så ble han borte
<hjd> RoyK: joda, jeg ser jo den. Poenget mitt var å kunne reinstallere/sette opp et miljø der alt fra utenomverden er stengt av uansett. Hvis noen kommer seg inn, må de jo nesten gjøre det gjennom nettverket?
<pineappl1r> Mathias: Det er stort sett det samme som kommer ja
<pineappl1r> Mathias: Logitech G19
<Mathias> du har vel ikke offline/otf macro på den? :p
<pineappl1r> Nei, ikke det jeg vet om. MÃ¥tte vel ha satt opp det selv etter en ny install?
<pineappl1r> Får ikke opp noe når jeg trykker på macroene eller
<Mathias> jeg har otf macro på tastaturet, så er på selve tastaturet
<hjd> Hm, har du et annet tastatur for hånden?
<RoyK> pineappl1r: bare ikke besøk nettbanken din eller noe med denne boksen før du har funnet ut av det :P
<Mathias> men skal ikke spore av nå. noe ny hw i maskinen?
<pineappl1r> Når det kom inn, så var det på en måte med varierende skrivetempo også
<pineappl1r> RoyK Mathias nope
<pineappl1r> Jeg er imponert over hvor kort tid det tok
<Mathias> du får gjøre som på film, rive ut alt hw i en helvettes fart mens maskinen kjører
<pineappl1r> hehe, jeg presser delete, så sprenger den til helvete
<RoyK> pineappl1r: om du installerer fra scratch med ny iso, mens du er offline, skrur på "ufw enable" uten å tillate noe inn, så bør du være rimelig sikker. post shasum for den iso-fila før du gjør noe
<pineappl1r> Mathias: Jeg har ikke software installert for keyboardet, så det vises bare "Logitech" og logo på displayet det har
<Mathias> mkey
<Mathias> men gjør som RoyK sier
<pineappl1r> RoyK: Jeg brukte debian netinstall og valgte ikke å installere noe annet enn "system utilities" og jeg la inn regler med iptables, og satte resten i INPUT til å droppes
<RoyK> pineappl1r: filnavn på iso-fila? shasum?
<pineappl1r> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.7/amd64/iso-cd/
<Mathias> pineappl1r: kan hende noen har kommet seg mellom deg og debian.org
<Mathias> man-in-the-fucking-middle
<pineappl1r> ISP'en min?
<RoyK> pineappl1r: bare last ned fila
<RoyK> og kjør sha256sum på den
<RoyK> gi meg filnavnet, så skal jeg sjekke fra etpar steder
<pineappl1r> Ok, skal reboote til ubuntu på denne laptopen
<pineappl1r> RoyK: Jeg laster ned debian-6.0.7-amd64-netinst.iso da straks
<RoyK> http://www.mattechnology.blogspot.it/p/raspberry-pi-a1200.html :D
<Mathias> hehe
<RoyK> lasta ned fra debian.org og uninett.no og fikk sha256sum 28b2070d54b73d24f6d66d4223a0ca5e975e2555478c89ee8b48cbb4b89ee88d
<pineappl1r> 28b2070d54b73d24f6d66d4223a0ca5e975e2555478c89ee8b48cbb4b89ee88d  debian-6.0.7-amd64-netinst.iso
<pineappl1r> Vet ikke om noen grunn til at noen skulle drive å plage meg på den måten, så jeg veit ikke helt
<pineappl1r> :P
<pineappl1r> For å utelate at det er en gammel macro, logitech g19 har vel internt minne? HVorfor har det isåfall ikke hendt tidligere
<pineappl1r> Siden det er stort sett det samme som skrives
<pineappl1r> 'debian-6.0.7-amd64-netinst.iso' --> 28b2070d54b73d24f6d66d4223a0ca5e975e2555478c89ee8b48cbb4b89ee88d  debian-6.0.7-amd64-netinst.iso
<pineappl1r> skulle selvfølgelig være sha256sum med der
<RoyK> stemmer
<RoyK> så installerer du på nytt og gjør det mens maskinen er av nett
<RoyK> dvs - kanskje litt vanskelig med netinstall
<RoyK> prøve full iso?
<pineappl1r> Vanskelig ja, full iso vil ta en evighet å laste ned med denne linja
<RoyK> eller - prøve å finne skidden på den maskina du har - litt sniffing med wireshark burde gjøre jobben greit ;)
<pineappl1r> isp'en venter på utstyr for å fikse et "kapasitetsproblem" i nettet
<RoyK> sånt skjer - jeg jobber med nettverk
<pineappl1r> "wtf is this shit" virker jo ganske forvirrene å skrive gang på gang
<pineappl1r> Vedkommende burde vel vite hva linux er om man angriper noen
<geirha> det dukket opp i vinduet du hadde fokus i?
<pineappl1r> Ja
<pineappl1r> Og når jeg tenker meg om, så har gimp også byttet verktøy av seg selv
<pineappl1r> lol
<geirha> og han hadde også kontroll over musepekeren?
<pineappl1r> nei
<pineappl1r> tror ikke det
<geirha> sikker på det ikke bare var noe som tilfeldigvis lå i primærbufferet?
<pineappl1r> nei, absolutt ikke
<pineappl1r> geirha: Hvordan handler det der?
<pineappl1r> Kan ikke skjønne hvorfor jeg skulle ha skrevet noe sånt ihvertfall, ikke hva jeg kan huske
<geirha> primærbufferet fylles opp ved å markere tekst med venstre museknapp. Midterste musenkapp henter det ut igjen
<pineappl1r> geirha: Der var det!
<pineappl1r> lol
<pineappl1r> Først kom bare f opp, så kom resten
<Mathias> rofl
<pineappl1r> haha, tusen takk
<pineappl1r> Hvordan markerer jeg med venstre museknapp? Og hvor ligger det i minnet?
<pineappl1r> SÃ¥ mye styr...
<Mathias> jaja
<Mathias> ser flere som har gjort mer for mindre
<Mathias> grunnen til at jeg tenkte på macro var en jævel som reinstallerte sikkert 20 ganger pga det :P
<pineappl1r> Mathias: Du skjønner jeg blir skeptisk når noen skriver "fuck you dick" på skjermen min eller? :P
<Mathias> ja
 * RoyK forstår ganske godt
<Mathias> men hvorfor du hadde det i "primærbufferet" lurer jeg på
 * RoyK antyder tvilsom sørfing
<Mathias> mer tyder på tvilsom ircing :P
<RoyK> pineappl1r: om du mistenker at noen er inne på maskinen din, så kjør wireshark (eller tshark) for å sniffe trafikken som går ut og inn
<RoyK> pineappl1r: så kan du finne ut hva som faktisk skjer
<pineappl1r> Primærbufferet = pastebufferet spør noen på efnet
<pineappl1r> ?
<Mathias> irp som vi egentlig burde kalle det, Internett Relé Pjatt
<RoyK> hehe
<Mathias> clipboard kanskje?
<Mathias> pineappl1r: om du er på ubuntu kan jeg ihvertfall anbefale glippy
<pineappl1r> Mathias: Det er?
<Mathias> clipboard manager
<Mathias> veldig praktisk hvis man skal copy/paste flere ting :P
<pineappl1r> ahok
<Mathias> og hvis man skal tømme clipboardet, høhø
<hjd> Men hvordan overlevde ting som ble kopiert reinstallasjon?
<pineappl1r> hjd: Nettopp
<pineappl1r> :L
 * Mathias velger å skylde på de magiske gnomene på speed inni maskinen
<pineappl1r> Ace Edge3200 heter musa mi
<Mathias> jeg har hatt et par rotter, de ble kalt 1 og 2
<Mathias> kanskje de var smittet med noe RAT faenskap?!
 * Mathias går til kjøkkenet igjen, lage dipp og raide skapet etter pringles
<pineappl1r> :-O
<pineappl1r> Kan ihvertfall utelukke at det er noe farlig på ferde, hvis begynnelsen på setningen endrer seg blir jeg skeptisk. Hvordan fjerner jeg det?
<Mathias> oh my gad
<Mathias> blaamann forlot oss! som regel quitter han jo bare :\
 * Mathias låser fast blaamannen :P
<geirha> pineappl1r: Ja, det primære utklippsmellomlageret (paste buffer) til X
<pineappl1r> geirha: Jeg kopierte det vel da jeg skulle dele det på efnet, såklart
<winb> hehe
<winb> Jeg har grublet så lenge på problemet pineappl1r
 * blaamann har dirk
<Mathias> jeg og :P
<pineappl1r> winb: Mange takk! :)
<pineappl1r> earth hour, dimme skjermen? wtf :P
<winb> yes
<winb> du får lukke øynene litt også
<pineappl1r> Det var vist enda en time til skriver de på efnet :P
<Mathias> fuck off earth hour
<Mathias> ellers får jeg skaffe meg en super ups
 * Malinux jobbet en gang med spørreundersøkelser via tlf. Ringte og spurte folk om forskjelige ting.
<Malinux> en gang så var spørsmålet om har du hørt om earth hour?
<Malinux> og da jeg forklarte hva det var, trodde han hele samtalen var en aprilspøk.. var jo 1. april jeg ringte på så
<Mathias> lol
<Mathias> får nappe ut strømmen til hele feltet her
<Mathias> har nøkkel til skapet, håhåhå
<Malinux> ja, og jeg prøvde å si at nei, det er jo ikke en aprilspøk, men var vanskelig for stakkarn å tro på at alle i hele verden skulle/hadde skru(dd) av lyset
<Malinux> husker ikke om det var før eller etter
<Malinux> mulig det var like før
<Malinux> finne ut hvor mange som hadde tenkt å skru av vs hvor mange som ikke skulle osv
<Malinux> morsomt var det i alle fall
<Mathias> sikkert noe rundt 10% som bryr seg
<Mathias> er jo bare å ta en liten kjøretur
<pineappl1r> yes! greide å cat'e en iso fil til feil disk, så gikk nettet
<pineappl1r> 2TB disk
<Mathias> catburglar
<pineappl1r> hæ?
<Mathias> eller er det en E som skal være der?
<pineappl1r> hmm
<winb> Mathias: hehe, skru av lysene for å spare miljøet for så å ta seg en kjøretur
<Mathias> du sparer strøm!
<winb> ikke hvis du har el-bil
<winb> Det er kansje noe av det værste du kan kjøre under earth hour
<geirha> skrive iso fil til en disk? hva er poenget med det?
<geirha> *iso-fil
<RoyK> et sted må du jo ha den
<geirha> men... cat?
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-24
<pineappl1r> geirha: Skulle lage en bootbar minnepenn med linux
<pineappl1r> Brukte 'cat image.iso < /dev/sdxX sync' med feil verdi for x
<pineappl1r> wops
<pineappl1r> 'cat image.iso > /dev/sdX sync' mente jeg
<IvarB> morn
<jo-erlend> morn ja.
<IvarB> hva skjer, jo-erlend ?
<jo-erlend> IvarB, ganske heftig mye egentlig. Og det kommer til å være veldig mye frem til midten av Mai omtrent. Men da håper jeg at ting roer seg igjen  sånn at jeg får mer tid til å gjøre ting igjen.
<jo-erlend> tenkte jeg skulle ta en kikk på QML. Fulgte alle instruksjonene på developer.ubuntu.com's Currency Converter guide. Men det virker ikke. :)
<jo-erlend> dvs; det ser ut til å være noe feil med Ubuntu-komponentene.
<geirha> Blir det rullerende utgivelser fremover?
<hjd> geirha: Det har blitt diskutert, men jeg vet ikke om det har blitt tatt en formell avgjørelse på det.
<jo-erlend> det skjer ikke. Derimot vil mellomversjonene (ikke-LTS) bli kortet ned til 9 måneder istedenfor 18 og fokuset vil være på å få hver utgivelse til å være brukbare fra første øyeblikk og til den lanseres. På den måten oppnår man en mellomting mellom dagens modell og en rullende utgivelse.
<jo-erlend> det vil også bli mer fokus på LTS dotreleases, antakelig med flere backports enn i dag. Så det ser ut til at det endelig legges opp til at LTS er for folk flest, mens entusiaster og utviklere skal være på nyeste. Så foregår det endel utvikling i PPAer før endringer dyttes inn i utviklingsversjonen.
<jo-erlend> dessuten er det vel ønskelig å flytte mer programvare over i /opt og på den måten gjøre dem mindre avhengig av resten av systemet så de kan oppgraderes mer individuelt enn i dag. Men jeg tror at det er veldig mye som må gjøres for Ubuntu er klar for fullstendig rullende utvikling.
<Malinux> det er jo gode nyheter, men hva innebærer det at en utgivelse er rullende?
<jo-erlend> at det aldri er noen release, men at det kommer stadige oppdateringer etterhvert som programvaren utvikles.
<hjd> Malinux: Du har ikke en release som sådann, alle programmer oppdateres fortløpende
<hjd> Malinux: Se feks Arch Linux eller gentoo som er rullende
<jo-erlend> men hvis de klarer å gjennomføre det de planlegger nå, så kan man vel si at utviklingsversjonen vil rulle litt ovalt. :)
<Malinux> aha :)
<Malinux> hender nemlig det kommer en del ny funksjonalitet som kan være nyttig, men så må jeg vente helt til neste lts
<Malinux> og jeg oppgraderer ikke før 14.04
<jo-erlend> forresten rimelig kult at Ubuntu blir Kinas offisielle operativsystem. De er vel kanskje ikke helt komfortable med å være basert på et amerikansk programvareselskap i disse tider?
<Malinux> hehe :)
<Malinux> kult. Da kan jo Ubuntu bli ganske stort
<jo-erlend> mhm. Kineserne bruker en hel del tjenester som vi aldri har hørt om. Det vil være ganske enkelt å bygge det inn og på den måten gjøre Ubuntu svært attraktivt i det kinesiske markedet. Og det er Windows XP som er mest brukt der. Det går jo ut av produksjon om bare et års tid. Da vil svært mange trenge å bytte til noe nytt.
<Malinux> og det er der Ubuntu kommer inn i bildet :)
<jo-erlend> de er vel også ganske skeptiske til Android der i gården, så man skal ikke se bort fra at de vil ønske å kunne bidra til Ubuntu Touch for å kunne komme tidlig på banen med konkurransedyktige produkter.
<jo-erlend> det er vel neppe noen tvil om at myndighetene ønsker å tilrettelegge for at kinesiske leverandører kan være konkurransedyktige i Kina i hvertfall. De har jo uttrykket bekymring mht Samsungs dominerende posisjon i Android og OHA. Og Ubuntu har noen relativt store fordeler. Huawei vil for eksempel kunne levere både Ubuntu og Android, men de vil ikke kunne levere Android og en tilrettelagt fork hvis de vil være medlemmer av OHA. Men de
<jo-erlend>  vil nok helt sikkert ønske å satse på Android i vesten samtidig som de kan levere et annet produkt i østen.
<Mathias> noen tips til full kryptering av maskinen?
<jo-erlend> kryptering av maskinen vil vel kreve endel utvikling som fremdeles er i scifi-verdenens domene, som for eksempel en Heisenbergkompensator. Tipper kanskje du mener all data vha noe sånt som full-disk kryptering. :) TrueCrypt kan vel brukes, tror jeg.
<Mathias> tenkte på truecrypt, ville bare vite om det var noe annet jeg burde tenke på
<hjd> Installasjonen spør om du vil kryptere Hjem, som jo vil omfatte mesteparten av ting du legger inn selv. Mener alternate CD gir deg mulighet til å kryptere absolutt alt dog.
<blaamann> Nesten sikker på at du blir spurt to steder under installsjon om du vil kryptere installasjonen din.  Det siste spørsmålet er spesifkit om du vil kryptere din hjemmekatalog.
<blaamann> Svarte ja på begge.
<blaamann> Dette er 13.04.
<blaamann> Men har problemer med å få fstrim til å kjøre på min ssd.  Skal vist kunne sette discard i crypttab, men må sjekke om det fører til at den tar en full defragmentering hver gang noe kan defragmenteres siden det er anbefalt å kjøre fstrim i cron hver andre time el.
<RoyK> blaamann: det stemmer - fra 12.10 (trur eg), kan du kryptere hele disken. krypting av hjemmekatalogen er på et senere tidspnkt
<Mathias> tror jeg tar en aldri så liten reinstallering da
<Mathias> RoyK: kan den ta med windows i samme slengen?
<RoyK> vet ikke
<RoyK> men du kan jo bruke truecrypt
<winb> Er kryptering av hjemmefolder for lokal sikkerhet eller trusler utenifra ?
<winb> Jeg så ved første øyekast ikke poeng i automatisk innlogging og kryptert hjemmefolder
<Mathias> ok, nå skjer det noe rart her
<Mathias> tilogmed i xbmc er teksten grønn på tven
<hjd> winb: hva legger du i lokal sikkerhet?
<hjd> Mathias: Ting på TV-skjermen får grønnskjær? Du har ikke tilfeldig en scart-kabel som sitter litt løst i?
<hjd> *tilfeldigvis
<Mathias> hjd: hdmi
<Mathias> og hvitt er hvitt, svart er svart osv
<Mathias> alt er helt fint bortsett fra tekst
<winb> hjd: folk med fysisk tilgang. slik som politi
<hjd> winb: Ja, primært. Det stopper folk fra å få tilgangen til filene dine simpelthen ved å plugge den inn i maskinen sin.
<hjd> Når det gjelder politiet tror jeg ikke vi har noen lover rundt det her til lands, men feks i England kan de kreve at du gir de nøkkel/passord for å dekryptere innholdet http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_disclosure_law
<Mathias> faen så irriterende det skulle være :\
<Mathias> https://www.dropbox.com/s/921bv5r96oyzgyi/2013-03-24%2020.27.04.jpg
<Mathias> sånn ser det ut
<Mathias> er ca. 4 ganger mer synlig irl da
<f00f> cool
<f00f> grønn tekst = the matrix = totally super cool
<Mathias> ikke når den forbanna teksten skal være hvit
<f00f> green is the new white
<Mathias> lol
<winb> Endre fargeinnstillingene i terminal?
<winb> De fleste bruker grå tekst på sort bakgrunn
<Mathias> winb: er ikke sånn på andre skjermen og det gjelder tekst i xbmc, terminalen, og sikkert et par andre jeg har glemt
<Mathias> og f.eks. på et screenshot så er alt helt fint
<winb> hdmi? Jeg har hatt problem med grønnfarge på tvdekoder pga hdmi
<Mathias> hdmi ja
<Mathias> men det som er rart er at kun tekst er grønn
<Mathias> og tviler på at tven har noe fancy "herp teksten totalt"-funksjon og er ikke sånn på pien
<RoyK> Mathias: sikker på at du ikke bare har konfa noe litt rart? nicket ditt er jo hvitt
<Mathias> RoyK: veldig sikkert
<Mathias> har vært de siste to gangene jeg har hatt ubuntu på denne maskinen
<RoyK> alt annet grått og hvitt ser jo ut til ikke å ha grønntoner heller
<Mathias> men kantene på vinduene er også grønne
<RoyK> eneste stedet det er grønt, er teksten i terminalen
<Mathias> hadde hele bildet vært grønt hadde jeg bare justert på selve tven, men når kun teksten er grønn, da er det hakket verre
<Mathias> RoyK: er også i xbmc, men er ekstremt vanskelig å ta bilde av
<Mathias> enten pga at tven flimrer på bildene eller at telefonen ikke klarer å få den stygge grønnfargen helt
<RoyK> bare ser at det er hvitt ellers
<RoyK> toppen av skjermen - hvite ikoner
<RoyK> bakgrunnen og klokka - hvit
<Mathias> jau
<RoyK> nicket ditt - hvitt
<Mathias> og f.eks. "SETTINGS" i xbmc er lysegrå som den skal men teksten under er grønn
<RoyK> 12.10? 13.04?
<RoyK> eller gode, solide, fine 12.04? :D
<Mathias> 12.10
<Mathias> kan alltids prøve meg på 13.04 og se om det forsvinner
<Mathias> for hvis ikke er det noe som flyr ut vinduet
<Mathias> kan vel også prøve å koble til løgnhalsen uti stua
<Mathias> sjekke om terminalen er grønn der og
<RoyK> tviler på at det er tv-en
<RoyK> men du kan jo prøve
<Mathias> er bare så lol at tven sier at den er 198"
<RoyK> 16' TV?
<RoyK> det er jo skøy
<Mathias> og i virkeligheten er den 32" eller 37"
<Mathias> da når naboen skryter av båten sin på 16 fot kommer du med en tv på 16 fot, haha
<RoyK> 16,5' blir det vel
<Mathias> jeg suger på imperialske(???) mål
<RoyK> 12 tommer på en fot
<RoyK> 2,54cm på en tomme
<Mathias> husker 1"=2,54 cm, men that's it
<RoyK> så - til gamle norske enheter - hvor mange snes går det på en skokk?
<Mathias> hvis jeg noen gang trenger å vite hvor mye en skokk er går jeg enten til kantinaen på skolen i 11-tiden, eller barnehagen som er 50 meter unna
<RoyK> en skokk er tre snes, eller fem dusin ;)
<Mathias> men så var det å finne ut hvorfor sd-kortleseren ikke vil funke
<Mathias> nei faen, gidder ikke mer
<Mathias> ingenting vil samarbeide med meg idag
<RoyK> dakar
<Mathias> for å hoppe til 13.04 (om jeg har forstått rett) må jeg reinstallere 12.10 og oppgradere?
<Mathias> nei, god natt
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> do-release-upgrade -d
<RoyK> men om du la deg, så god natt :)
<Mathias> vil ha en clean install :P
<Mathias> se om jeg slipper unna apporthelvetet
<RoyK> oppgradering funker normalt greit
<RoyK> er du på 12.04 nå? eller 12.10?
<Mathias> men for å være sikker at det ikke er noe mongoconfig
<Mathias> 12.10
<RoyK> da bør en oppgradering være triviell
<Mathias> og jeg liker en ordentlig reinstallering
<Mathias> slipper jeg mongobugs
<RoyK> masse mongobugs i betainstallasjoner okke som
<RoyK> bare kjør oppgradering, så kan du reinstallere om du finner mongobøgs
<Mathias> med min flaks kan jeg garantere deg at de kommer flygende ut av maskinen
<Mathias> jaja, får glede meg til 13.10, de releasene kommer enten ut rett før eller rett etter bursdagen min :P
<Mathias> menneh nå er det å telle ubuntu-bugs til jeg sovner
<RoyK> tror det bør være rimelig greit å oppgradere nå
<RoyK> det meste ser ut til å funke på det jeg har av testinstallasjoner
<Mathias> mulig jeg bare kjører trippelbooot
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-17
<Skandix> Morning
<citoyen> mrn
<qwebirc86754> hei , trenger hjelp, var iverig i går og installerte  ubuntu før jeg prøvde , hvordan får jeg avinstallert  ?
<geirha> Samme måten som du avinstallerer Windows
<Mathias> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-safely-uninstall-ubuntu-in-windows-dual-boot-environment/ er en fin guide
<Mathias> krever en windows-dvd though
<qwebirc86754> takker
<RoyK> aften
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-18
<Aeyoun> Anbefalt lesning: «ACPI, firmware and your security» av Mark Shuttleworth. http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1332
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-19
<blaamann> Etter langt om lenge kan det se ut som om Canonical har fiksa Geolocation buggen i Firefox. Takk til alle dere som fulgte oppfordringa mi om å markere buggen som 'affected by me'.
<blaamann> Dvs de har prøvd å fikse buggen i dagens release, men kan se om ut som om det ikke gikk så bra alikavel.
<Dry_Lips> Hmm... Ved en feiltagelse installerte jeg et 64bits operativsystem istedenfor 32bits på laptopen min... Laptopen har bare 2GB ram + en gammel tokjerne prosessor...
<Dry_Lips> Er det sannsynlig at jeg får et ytelsestap ved at jeg installerte 64bits isteden for 32bits?
<Mathias> Dry_Lips: da må du enten leve med det, eller reinstallere :p
<Mathias> tror ikke det skal være noe ytelsestap
<Mathias> du kan jo alltids teste litt
<Dry_Lips> Det jeg tenker på er om et 64bits operativsystem vil sluke mer ram, feks
<Dry_Lips> og med bare 2GB har jeg ikke så mye å gå på i utgangspunktet...
<Mathias> ifølge en del poster på enkelte forum er det like så greit å ha 64-bit
<Mathias> om CPUen støtter det, why not
<Dry_Lips> hmmm, jo...
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-20
<skandix> morn
<Malinux> morn skandix
<Malinux> hva slags software funker fint til å ta opp det som skjer på skjermen til video?
<Mathias> vlc burde duge
<skandix> vlc funker bra
<Malinux> har jeg ikke tenkt på :)
<skandix> camstudio tror jeg er bedre egnet for det
<skandix> Malinux: http://www.osalt.com/camstudio
<Malinux> oki. kan teste vlc i alle fall, så camstudio, om vlc ikke duger :) takk takk
<skandix> :)
<Malinux> får teste cam-studio. vlc fikk jeg ikke til av :S
<Malinux> hm, er cam-studio bare for windows?
<Mathias> jepp
<Malinux> så xvidcap er tingen :)
<Malinux> men i alle fall, jeg får se på det litt senere. jeg er ikke helt våken nå
<blaamann> Malinux: Bruker selv gtk-recordmydesktop
<Malinux> blaamann: okey :)
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-21
<kilonux> plopp folks
<skandix> hallo
#ubuntu-no 2015-03-19
<RoyK> på tide å patche servere, folkens - stygge ssl-bugs - ser ut til at repoene er oppdatert for både ubuntu og debian nå
<RoyK> (både server og desktop)
<RoyK> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2537-1/
#ubuntu-no 2015-03-22
<boffaboffa> så, noen som har tips om en laptop som man kan kjøpe i butikk og som fungerer fint med ubuntu?
#ubuntu-no 2016-03-21
<Malinux> Snubble: hei :)
<Malinux> hei AndyOslo  :)
<AndyOslo> Hey Malinux
<AndyOslo> Tror jeg må gå og lage mat til ungene :)
<Malinux> ja, jeg skal støvsuge så
<Malinux> nå er det støvsugd :)
<Malinux> hører en sang nå, der bassen har nesten denne fargen :) https://lh3.ggpht.com/gWBuHW5IIAWRspZppkcI9s5lmpEWkn8n_J7PC7ZS8yIC0-9txcYB6VQzR9pH8cXXjJ4=h900
<Malinux> ja, det var litt off-topic kanskje
<AndyOslo> Jaja, da har i alle fall ungene fått for
<kilonux> Hei, hvilken firmware har du på støvsuger'n din?
<Malinux>  det er godt spørsmål. Jeg vet ikke om den har noen digitale kretser
<kilonux> alle sover godt,, ser jeg
<kilonux> hei roy
<Malinux> kilonux, Malinux, hva blir den neste nux?
<Malinux> andynux?
<kilonux> flux
<kilonux> t'as raison,c'est pourri
<kilonux> enfantin, quoi
<kilonux> j'étais fière d'avoir fait le pas de me liberer de MS, et ça se manifeste comme ça...
<kilonux> Bon, tu connais Gparted et partitionnements et dual boot etc?
<kilonux> http://pasteboard.co/2pT5Ou44.jpg
<kilonux> Malinux:  Beklager så mye jeg går surr i språket het
<kilonux> her
<kilonux> er du flink med Gparted?
<Malinux> :)
<Malinux> tja, hva mener du med flink? jeg har brukt det før :)
<kilonux> http://pasteboard.co/2pT5Ou44.jpg
<kilonux> sda2 med windows7 er blitt for liten, sønnen min vokser!!!
<kilonux> og jeg er jo en knøl med alt dette her
<kilonux> (knøl er et fint ord)
<Malinux> ai, der var det ikke mye plass nei
<Malinux> men er mulig å krympe den store, så flyutte de andre mot høyre liksom, så øke den sda
<Malinux> sda2
<Malinux> ved å trekke i den
<kilonux> grub ligger vel trygt helt til venstre på sda1, eller blir dette kødd?
<Malinux> bruker å ligge trykt i alle fall
<Malinux> men det er jo alltid en fare. jge har ikke klart å ødelegge så mye før, men backup er vel lurt å ha for sikkehetsskyld
<kilonux> har hørt om problem med å starte windows også, og jeg har jo ikke noe installeringsdisk
<Malinux> da burde du muligens ordne det også
<Malinux> bare for sikkerhetsskyld
<kilonux> en dvd, mener'u?
<Malinux> ja, eller minnepinne
<kilonux> med windows?
<Malinux> var det jeg tenkte. Vet ikke om det trengs om noe går galt
<Malinux> men når det går galt er det jo kjedelig å mangle dvd/minnepinne med windows på tenker jeg
<kilonux> mye ståk
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> jeg har aldri brukt å ha sånt klart, men om man vil være tryggere og sånt
<Malinux> men reduser sda4, flytt swappen i tomrommet til den står inntil sda4, så utvid sda2
<kilonux> jeg må vel redusere sda3 som er "extended" også?
<kilonux> her leita etter Gparted irc men er ikke mann til å finne det, har du idé?
<kilonux> og der fant jeg en liten en
<kilonux> med 4 brukere
<Malinux> ah, ja
<Malinux> gparted irc?
<Malinux> ah, kanal for gparted på en irc-server? vet ikke :)
<kilonux> da var det best jeg gikk å la meg   good night
#ubuntu-no 2016-03-22
 * Mathsterk har bestandig et par bootbare minnepenner med seg når han bare har en maskin tilgjengelig
<geirha> Alle dør ... http://i.imgur.com/2fNpUof.jpg
<Malinux> :s
<RoyK> hihi
#ubuntu-no 2016-03-23
<RoyK> Blueking: nettverksproblemer?
#ubuntu-no 2016-03-24
<Mathias> Blueking: ...
#ubuntu-no 2016-03-26
<RoyK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT3SBzmDxGk <-- jeg liker klassisk :D
#ubuntu-no 2016-03-27
<uptime> Any ops around to remove a ban to fix_your_connection?
<RoyK> uptime: blueking?
<uptime> RoyK: Yeah! He's over in ##fix_your_connection wanting to message a few people in -offtopic
#ubuntu-no 2018-03-20
<ube123> hei, kan noen hjelpe.. how do i set  keybord to norwegian ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Malinux> settings -->> regions & language. klikk på + under Input sources, velg norsk og hvilken layout du vil ha. klikk på add. trykk så på den layouten du har nå og og flytt den ned, slik at den norske står øverst
<ube123> exit
<RoyK> Malinux: alltids fint med folk som takker for hjelpa ;)
<Malinux> ja :)
#ubuntu-no 2020-03-16
<IvarB> noen som har vært borti problemer med å starte spotify og fått denne beskjeden:
<IvarB> Gtk-Message: 16:20:34.958: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<IvarB> ?
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> https://askubuntu.com/questions/342202/failed-to-load-module-canberra-gtk-module-but-already-installed
<Malinux> men har ikke hatt problemer med at noe ikke har fungert til tross for meldingen, men intallere modulen skal få vekk meldingen
<IvarB> hm
<IvarB> var kanskje teit av meg å spørre her siden dette er en manjaro installsjon, men i archwiki'n sto det at man skulle installere libcanberra pakka og det har jeg gjort, men når får jeg en annen feilmelding
<IvarB> Trace/brakepoint trap (core dumped)
<IvarB> høres jo seriøst ut heh
<Malinux> er jo bygget på ubuntu eller debian, så går fint å spørre her, men vet ikke hvor lik den er ubuntu/debian
<IvarB> manjaro er vel bygget på arch
<IvarB> men... leser litt fra launchpad.net at spotify pakka på snap er ikke helt bra
<IvarB> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapd/+bug/1863613
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1863613 in snapd "spotify fails to load (Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped))" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IvarB> fant løsning
<IvarB> https://forum.manjaro.org/t/spotify-suddenly-not-working/125237/13
<IvarB> må slette font cache
<IvarB> merkelig bug
<Malinux> ah, merkelich. Jeg er sånn bob bob til snap og lignende, men kommer litt an på osv
<IvarB> ja
<IvarB> snap er veldig kjekt når det funker, meeen...
<Malinux> ja
